# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2015 às 00:17)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## vamm (1 Set 2015 às 09:20)

Bom dia! 

Setembro começou com muito nevoeiro e há zonas onde só conseguimos ver até 100m à nossa frente.
Aqui junto à costa, o nevoeiro já começou a levantar.


----------



## vamm (2 Set 2015 às 10:10)

Bom dia! 
Por agora, céu nublado, 19ºC e vento nulo/fraco.

A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2015 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 26.7ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 21.4ºC


----------



## vamm (3 Set 2015 às 09:25)

Bom dia. 

Ontem o céu acabou por limpar, apesar de haverem umas nuvens pequeninas de vez em quando, mas o sol nunca foi suficiente para aquecer, a nortada estava mesmo abusiva: fria, fria, fria!  E a noite também já foi fresquinha, o que já sabe muito bem para ficar enroladinha nas mantas eheh
Esta semana está a ser má para quem decidiu tirar férias nesta altura 

Hoje está fresquinho, o céu está parcialmente nublado com nuvens deste género e a única diferença do interior aqui para o litoral são mesmo as nuvens: as compridas horizontais são as que mais vi na minha zona e aqui no litoral estão a entrar essas meio malhadas  (não sei explicar!). Mas o sol já brilha!


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2015 às 14:49)

altocumulus os mais próximos e altocumulus undulatus os mais distantes embora também se pareça com a neblina a desaparecer.


----------



## vamm (3 Set 2015 às 15:55)

Agreste disse:


> altocumulus os mais próximos e altocumulus undulatus os mais distantes embora também se pareça com a neblina a desaparecer.


Possivelmente, mas não havia nevoeiro nem nada disso. 

Agora está bastante vento e céu limpo.
A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2015 às 20:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade a oeste no final da tarde. O vento tem sido moderado, o que é mau para a praia, só para quem gosta de comer areia.  Parece que escolhi mal, a semana de férias, tanto calor tanto calor quando um gajo tira férias é este tempo miserável. 

Máxima: 25.7ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC
actual: 20.8ºC

Para a semana, acaba-se as férias e regressa o calor.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Set 2015 às 21:10)

Boa noite,
os dias por aqui têm estado com muita nebulosidade e nevoeiro até meio da manhã e depois abre.
O  aspecto positivo são as temperaturas que têm estado bastante agradáveis á volta dos 24/25ºc de máxima.


----------



## vamm (4 Set 2015 às 09:35)

Bom dia! 

Na minha zona estava completamente nublado, frio e o sol nem passava, mas, tal como já vos falei tanta vez, a Serra do Cercal tem um feito de barreira que é como se passássemos para outro "mundo"  Hoje consegui uma foto que prova um pouco disso (para quem não conhece).





Do lado de cá, junto à Costa está parcialmente nublado, mas há sol e muito menos nuvens, como podem ver:





Estão 19ºC e o vento é moderado/fraco.
A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 21:19)

vamm disse:


> a Serra do Cercal tem um feito de barreira que é como se passássemos para outro "mundo" Hoje consegui uma foto que prova um pouco disso (para quem não conhece).



É mesmo, apesar de não ter grande altitude, inferior a 350m na maior parte da sua extensão, ponto mais alto a 378m, dispõe-se paralela à costa, Norte-Sul e no prolongamento da serra de Grândola que tem características altimétricas semelhantes.
São uma barreira suficientemente eficaz para conter a entrada de ar húmido junto à superfície, trazido pela brisa marítima ou pela própria circulação sinóptica.
Belas fotos, como sempre! Esse céu com o mesmo aspecto observava-se daqui de Carcavelos nas direcção sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2015 às 14:17)

Boa tarde. 

Por Albufeira vai chovendo fraco. Tempo cinzento e fresco desde madrugada, a temperatura certamente que ainda não passou os 20°C.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2015 às 14:22)

Em Vilamoura a praia está completamente deserta devido à chuva fraca.

Hoje é um dia de prejuízo para as concessões de bares de praia.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2015 às 15:18)

Algarve: períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2015 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado, a partir das 17 horas. Chuviscou ao início da tarde, mas nem deu para molhar o chão.

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima: 16.0ºC
actual: 19.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2015 às 08:46)

Forte inversão em *Aljezur*.

Minima estação amadora Vales, Aljezur - cota 110mts: *14.0ºC*
Minima horaria(7.00) EMA IPMA Aljezur - cota 14 mts: *7,2ºC*


----------



## vamm (6 Set 2015 às 15:45)

Está cá uma brasa hoje  estão 27º C e felizmente o vento já apareceu!
Ontem à noite estava um frio horrível, parecia inverno. Que grande contraste.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2015 às 15:13)

Após esta singela nuvem (foto tirada às 13.15 h), o céu começou-se a cobrir e já choveu muito ligeiramente em Arronches


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2015 às 15:32)

Estava uma célula na serra a Sul de mim mas não passou disso. 28,6ºC e 20 km/h de Sul. Mínima de 18,0ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Set 2015 às 16:16)

Por aqui ainda chegaram a cair umas pingas, uma nuvem negra aqui por cima, mas não acumulou.


----------



## vamm (7 Set 2015 às 18:26)

Hoje esteve um dia normal de verão: calor, céu limpinho e o vento só aparecer a partir das 16h, mas fraco.
Algures para o interior há muitas nuvens, mas pelo que vi é em Espanha!  A crista da direita vê-se a partir da Ribeira da Azenha.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2015 às 19:27)

Estão fortes as células, a caminho do território português.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2015 às 20:03)

Miguel96 disse:


> Estão fortes as células, a caminho do território português.


A caminho do território português...? Só se estiveres a ver o radar ao contrário.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Set 2015 às 20:04)

Essas células estavam realmente interessantes. Eram visíveis desde Évora, de onde saí por volta das 18:45. Às 19:20, já na estrada entre Portel e Moura, parei para fazer esta foto (peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade, mas foi com o telemóvel...).


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2015 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 26.2ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC
actual: 20.9ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2015 às 20:30)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Essas células estavam realmente interessantes. Eram visíveis desde Évora, de onde saí por volta das 18:45. Às 19:20, já na estrada entre Portel e Moura, parei para fazer esta foto (peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade, mas foi com o telemóvel...).



Boa foto 

Radar do momento


----------



## vamm (7 Set 2015 às 21:34)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Essas células estavam realmente interessantes. Eram visíveis desde Évora, de onde saí por volta das 18:45. Às 19:20, já na estrada entre Portel e Moura, parei para fazer esta foto (peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade, mas foi com o telemóvel...).



Eu via desde a zona de Vila Nova de Milfontes, por isso estavam mesmo no auge


----------



## Prof BioGeo (7 Set 2015 às 22:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa foto
> 
> Radar do momento



De facto, tinha a célula literalmente em frente em relação à direção em que me deslocava! Assinalei o local de onde fiz a foto e calculei, com base no Google Earth, a distância: cerca de 60Km! Segue o apontamento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2015 às 22:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
actual: 20.8ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Set 2015 às 22:27)

Boa noite,
Dia de verão a máxima foi de *30ºc, *o céu começou a ficar nublado a partir do meio da tarde nebulosidade média/ alta, o pôr do sol foi bem bonito, infelizmente não pude fotografar.


----------



## vamm (9 Set 2015 às 09:41)

Ontem foi um dia bastante quente, meio encoberto e o pôr-do-sol foi o mais bonito que vi nos últimos tempos! 
Só lamento não ter tido a máquina comigo, por isso registei com o telemóvel (a qualidade é má, mas dá para ter uma noção do evento).

Foto tirada na zona de Panóias (Ourique)










Hoje está um pouco mais fresco, 19ºC, embora o sol já dê o ar da sua graça, não ajuda muito, porque há bastantes nuvens altas e rastos de aviões que criam uma espécie de barreira. Segundo ouvi na Rádio, vai haver nuvens no "Norte do Baixo Alentejo", seja lá isso onde for 

A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## vamm (9 Set 2015 às 10:43)

Mais duas fotografias do pôr-do-sol de ontem, que dois amigos meus colocaram no facebook:

Panóias (Ourique)





Relíquias (Odemira)


----------



## vamm (9 Set 2015 às 15:44)

Sol, vento fraco e 28ºC. Vista para Norte:


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 02:45)

vamm disse:


> por isso registei com o telemóvel (a qualidade é má, mas dá para ter uma noção do evento).



off-topic: há que dizê-lo, a arte da fotógrafa eclipsa as limitações tecnológicas da câmara, aproveita-as até para realçar o ambiente de mistério. Estas imagens podiam ser um cenário de fundo para o cartaz de um filme.


----------



## vamm (10 Set 2015 às 09:36)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: há que dizê-lo, a arte da fotógrafa eclipsa as limitações tecnológicas da câmara, aproveita-as até para realçar o ambiente de mistério. Estas imagens podiam ser um cenário de fundo para o cartaz de um filme.


 obrigada, obrigada. Apesar de elas serem sempre menos escuras no telemóvel (bem mais bonitas), estava mesmo um cenário de filme, acredita! Foi o pôr-do-sol mais bonito que eu vi e pelo qual me roí toda de não ter a máquina comigo. Estava mesmo mesmo naquele ponto WOW!  (tu percebes)

Hoje por aqui o dia está muito feio! Na zona de Relíquias estava tão carregado, que pareciam ser umas 6h, quando já eram 8h e tal, bastante escuro. Apanhei alguma chuva fraca antes do Cercal e só depois de passar a Serra é que o céu estava menos carregado, mas mesmo assim nublado. Estão 20ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2015 às 22:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 24.9ºC
mínima: 16.3ºC
actual: 20.0ºC


----------



## MikeCT (13 Set 2015 às 00:58)

Faz hoje 90 dias (de seca) que a minha estação registou 0,2mm de chuva (uma fartura!), em Faro (cidade). Pode ser que na próxima quarta passe dos 0,2mm


----------



## trovoadas (13 Set 2015 às 10:52)

MikeCT disse:


> Faz hoje 90 dias (de seca) que a minha estação registou 0,2mm de chuva (uma fartura!), em Faro (cidade). Pode ser que na próxima quarta passe dos 0,2mm



E em 120 ou 150 dias quanto registou? Pouca diferença deve fazer

Neste próximo evento se registares 10mm já vai ser muito. As hipóteses são sempre para menos do que para mais. Vamos ter de aguardar mais um pouco ainda...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2015 às 17:29)

Boas,
Tarde ventosa e com o céu encoberto, já chuviscou mas nem deu para molhar o chão.
Vamos lá ver se ainda acumula alguma coisae está um tempo bem fresco.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2015 às 18:36)

Chove fraco, o chão já está molhado


----------



## Kevin_ (13 Set 2015 às 18:43)

Ola

Desculpem o offtopic mas nao consegui encontrar em nenhum lado.
Alguem sabe onde encontrar o maximo e minimo historico de temperaturas em Tavira/ ou Algarve?


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Set 2015 às 19:14)

recomeçou a chuva fraca, agora com nevoeiro a acompanhar, belo final de tarde


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 21:11)

Kevin_ disse:


> Ola
> 
> Desculpem o offtopic mas nao consegui encontrar em nenhum lado.
> Alguem sabe onde encontrar o maximo e minimo historico de temperaturas em Tavira/ ou Algarve?



Só em publicações do IPMA, embora seja possível existir online, mas não na página do IPMA que só tem para as capitais de distrito.

Nas Normais 1931-60 a máxima absoluta foi de 41,2ºC (Julho) e a mínima foi negativa -2,7ºC (Janeiro). Outros valores próximos incluem -2,0ºC (Fev.) e -1,6ºC (Dez.) e 40,2ºC (Ago.).
Estes extremos mantiveram-se nas Normais 1941-70.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 21:59)

Off-topic:

Provavelmente já conheciam estas 13 EMA's da DRAP Algarve:






Têm excelentes resumos dos dados diários desde 2006.
Exemplo:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Set 2015 às 22:02)

Chuvisca em Serpa:
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/webcam


----------



## sielwolf (14 Set 2015 às 02:05)

Chuviscou em Portimão


----------



## vamm (14 Set 2015 às 09:58)

Bom dia! 
Este fim-de-semana houve um mix de calor de outono durante o dia e frio de inverno durante a noite. No domingo, às 3h da manhã estavam 20ºC em Vilamoura e na zona de Ourique estavam 10ºC e um ventinho que ajudava a bater o dente 

Bom, ontem de tarde, por volta das 18h30, tirei esta foto e minutos depois começou a chover fraco e continuou assim, entre fraco e moderado até às 23h.






Hoje está bem mais fresquinho, havia nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas, ao descer aqui a Serra do Cercal dava para ver que havia só nevoeiro na linha da costa e no percurso do Rio Mira. De resto a paisagem era (e ainda é) esta, um manto destas nuvens:


----------



## Kevin_ (14 Set 2015 às 17:12)

Obrigado

Esses dados dizem respeito ao Algarve em geral, ou a Tavira em concreto? Presumo que seja talvez Faro, possivelmente a unica estacao meteorologica nessa altura.
A minha curiosidade deve-se ao facto de apos 6 anos no Luxemburgo estar a pensar regressar a Portugal, neste caso seria Tavira, cidade que gosto muito. Estou cansado do frio e extenso Inverno aqui no Luxemburgo. A minha cidade Natal, a Covilha, estaria fora de questao, uma vez que os Invernos tambem nao costumam ser muito amenos. 





StormRic disse:


> Só em publicações do IPMA, embora seja possível existir online, mas não na página do IPMA que só tem para as capitais de distrito.
> 
> Nas Normais 1931-60 a máxima absoluta foi de 41,2ºC (Julho) e a mínima foi negativa -2,7ºC (Janeiro). Outros valores próximos incluem -2,0ºC (Fev.) e -1,6ºC (Dez.) e 40,2ºC (Ago.).
> Estes extremos mantiveram-se nas Normais 1941-70.


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2015 às 17:42)

Sei que dá cabo do turismo, dos impostos e tudo e tudo... mas manda lá o fresco pró sotavento...


----------



## Agreste (14 Set 2015 às 17:46)

Kevin_ disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Esses dados dizem respeito ao Algarve em geral, ou a Tavira em concreto? Presumo que seja talvez Faro, possivelmente a unica estacao meteorologica nessa altura.
> A minha curiosidade deve-se ao facto de apos 6 anos no Luxemburgo estar a pensar regressar a Portugal, neste caso seria Tavira, cidade que gosto muito. Estou cansado do frio e extenso Inverno aqui no Luxemburgo. A minha cidade Natal, a Covilha, estaria fora de questao, uma vez que os Invernos tambem nao costumam ser muito amenos.



Se gostas de tempo ameno (e tiveres algum pé de meia razoável), sim, o Algarve pode ser uma boa escolha pra viver.


----------



## Kevin_ (14 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Agreste disse:


> Se gostas de tempo ameno (e tiveres algum pé de meia razoável), sim, o Algarve pode ser uma boa escolha pra viver.




Pois, e como o meu trabalho posso fazer a partir de casa em qualquer parte do mundo, ao ir para o Algarve junta-se o ultil ao agradavel. Apenas para terem uma ideia, o Inverno parece que ja comecou por ca.

https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather/forecast/week/hosingen_luxembourg_2960429


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 20:41)

vamm disse:


> ontem de tarde, por volta das 18h30, tirei esta foto



Os altostratus têm efeito _undulatus_, visível ao fundo ao centro e do lado direito. Boas fotos, muito bonita a segunda.



Kevin_ disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Esses dados dizem respeito ao Algarve em geral, ou a Tavira em concreto? Presumo que seja talvez Faro, possivelmente a unica estacao meteorologica nessa altura.
> A minha curiosidade deve-se ao facto de apos 6 anos no Luxemburgo estar a pensar regressar a Portugal, neste caso seria Tavira, cidade que gosto muito. Estou cansado do frio e extenso Inverno aqui no Luxemburgo. A minha cidade Natal, a Covilha, estaria fora de questao, uma vez que os Invernos tambem nao costumam ser muito amenos.



Estes dados são de Tavira. Possuo as publicações do antigo INMG com as Normais desde que começaram a ser publicadas (1901-30) até aos anos 90. Neste momento só tenho acesso imediato às 1931-60, além das 1941-70 só para o Algarve.
Há muitas estações em funcionamento no Algarve desde as primeiras décadas do século passado. Praia da Rocha por exemplo funcionava desde 1915.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 20:44)

Precipitação caída na frente que acabou de passar, na região Sul, incluída nesta mensagem.


----------



## vamm (15 Set 2015 às 09:24)

Bom dia 

Hoje o dia começou bem mais fresco. Na minha zona estava sol, algumas nuvens compridas que pareciam ter sido do nevoeiro e outras que davam aspecto de chuva. Tirei esta foto à saída de Colos para o Cercal, como podem ver, céu parcialmente nublado:





Perto do Cercal, já estava bem escuro, lá então, parecia ser de madrugada ainda e estava bastante vento:





Depois de passar a Serra:





(ficaram um pouco escuras, porque foi com o telemóvel e não reparei na iluminação )
Agora aqui pela Ribeira da Azenha continua assim nublado, mas esse tipo de nuvens (da foto acima) estão a seguir para terra e o sol já vai conseguindo passar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Set 2015 às 13:03)

Céu muito nublado. Resta-nos esperar pelos restos...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 13:24)

Boa tarde

Às 8 da manhã, em Portalegre, parecia um dia de novembro. Tempo fresco (12ºC/13ºC), céu encoberto com cara de poucos amigos. Na viagem para o trabalho, pouco a pouco, o Sol ia surgindo entre nuvens e quando cheguei a Arronches, reparava-se claramente a evolução das nuvens para SE, com o tempo fresco (aprox. 14ºC)
Durante a manhã, o céu ficou mais encoberto e o vento está a começar a soprar mais forte. A temperatura está perto dos 20ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2015 às 13:40)

Boas,
O céu permanece encoberto e assim tem estado toda a manhã, á pouco ainda chuviscou mas foi quase imperceptível, pelo aspecto do céu parece mesmo que vai cair uma tempestade mas fica-se mesmo pelo " parece" , o vento fraco/ nulo e está um dia relativamente fresco.
Pode ser que lá para o fim da tarde venha chuva fraca, enfim é o que há.


----------



## vamm (15 Set 2015 às 14:16)

Por aqui o vento já apareceu, nada de anormal nos últimos dias, com algumas rajadas mais fortes.
O céu continua nublado, apesar de já ser bem mais leve e o sol já o filtrar sem problemas, mesmo assim estão 21ºC.


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2015 às 15:04)

vamm disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Hoje o dia começou bem mais fresco. Na minha zona estava sol, algumas nuvens compridas que pareciam ter sido do nevoeiro e outras que davam aspecto de chuva. Tirei esta foto à saída de Colos para o Cercal, como podem ver, céu parcialmente nublado:
> 
> ...



Não me lembro bem qual é a tua actividade Vamm mas não me importava de trocar contigo só para andar ai por todas essas zonas de Odemira...

Em Faro uma manhã de céu parcialmente nublado e calor... pelo menos eu tenho calor.


----------



## vamm (15 Set 2015 às 15:10)

Agreste disse:


> Não me lembro bem qual é a tua actividade Vamm mas não me importava de trocar contigo só para andar ai por todas essas zonas de Odemira...


 por acaso não me posso queixar da bonita vista que tenho a caminho do trabalho, é qualquer coisa de maravilhoso!
Além de que saio de casa com um estado do tempo e assim que passo para a zona da Costa, muda completamente! Até mesmo em termos de temperatura, normalmente há uma diferença brutal entre os dois lados.
(Antes era estudante universitária, agora sou estagiária numa associação de animação rural - ligada a um turismo rural - mesmo assim ainda não mostrei por aqui as vistas lindíssimas que há aqui deste terreno  de onde se consegue avistar o porto de Sines em dias limpos)


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2015 às 15:11)

Por aqui em Lagoa, já caiu uma "morrinha" muito leve, que já "borrifou" o carro.


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2015 às 16:12)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, o dia tem estado sempre muito nublado, e de vez em quando cai uma morrinha que dura no máximo 2 minutos, não chega para molhar o chão. De manhã o vento estava fraco, mas desde as 12H/13H o vento tem soprado com mais intensidade com algumas rajadas.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2015 às 17:23)

O vento tem vindo a aumentar e neste momento já sopra bem lá fora, rajadas á volta dos 40/ 50 km/h.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2015 às 18:40)

Chuvisca e já molha o chão, com 16.5ºc


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2015 às 19:37)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, chove Morrinha contínua há mais de 20 minutos!  
O vento diminui de intensidade.
Esperemos é que este evento no alto-alentejo não se fique pela morrinha,
 visto que aqui no concelho sofremos de seca extrema.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Set 2015 às 20:44)

Agora sim, chove com um pouco de mais intensidade e com nevoeiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2015 às 21:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado. Por cá, pelas 19 horas, também caiu uma morrinha que deve ter sujado o carro. 

Máxima: 23.2ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC
actual: 20.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 23:26)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Céu muito nublado. Resta-nos esperar pelos restos...



Ficam aqui uns pingos acumulados em alguns locais da região sul, até às 22 horas! Vem lá mais!







Basicamente a fronteira é o vale do Tejo. Incluo a região litoral centro pois partilha na sua maior área a mesma situação presente que a região sul. Ambas estão em expectativa.


----------



## vamm (15 Set 2015 às 23:53)

O vento ficou bastante mais forte a partir das 20h em Vila Nova de Milfontes, até se sentia que estava a ficar abafado. Ou seja, o resultado é chuvinha! Não é nada de especial, eu sei, mas o que vem é sempre bem-vindo. Vim agora de Milfontes e até ao Cercal, apesar de fraca, é bastante persistente e incomoda imenso na condução, assim como o vento está a levar muitos ramos, folhas e cascas de eucaliptos para a estrada. Do Cercal até ao Campo Redondo, pouca ou nada, até a estrada estava seca. De lá até Relíquias, o cenário é o mesmo de Milfontes.
Resumindo: aleluia, está a chover qualquer coisinha!


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 08:32)

Mais alguns acumulados fracos para o sul, ainda não chegaram ao Algarve, até às 7h:


----------



## MikeCT (16 Set 2015 às 09:01)

0.2mm registados em Faro cidade pelas 02:20...


----------



## vamm (16 Set 2015 às 09:03)

Bom dia 
ALELUIA! BOM TEMPO NO ALENTEJO! 
Nem imaginam a felicidade com que fiquei ao ver um dia tão cinzento, chuvoso e, dispensável mas pronto, com bastante vento.
A chuva varia entre moderada e fraca e é caso geral, tanto na minha zona como aqui junto à costa.


----------



## sielwolf (16 Set 2015 às 09:12)

chuva torrencial em Monchique


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Set 2015 às 09:52)

Chuvisco e 0,2mm, para chover isto mais vale estar sol


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2015 às 10:06)

Bom dia,
A frente já passou por aqui e deixou á volta dos 12/13mm desde as 0h, com 6mm na ultima hora, a chuva não foi muito intensa mas certinha com algumas rajadas, pouco antes das 9 da manhã é que houve um período de chuva mais forte quando passou por aqui um ponto amarelo, visível no radar.


----------



## Thomar (16 Set 2015 às 10:13)

Bom dia! Não sei a quantidade de precipitação que ocorreu por aqui, mas ontem à noite estava morrinha com bastante vento
e hoje de manhã chovia fraco com vento entre as 6H e as 7H. 
Já terminou a chuva, está um dia agradável com aspecto de outono! 

Edit: o Sol está a querer aparecer.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2015 às 10:25)

Estremoz: passagem da superfície frontal por volta das 09h30, com pressão mínima de 1006 hPa. Períodos de chuva,por vezes moderados. Espera-se agora a passagem para regime de aguaceiros, que irão ser dispersos e cada vez menos frequentes e, finalmente, terminar a tarde com bom tempo.


----------



## vamm (16 Set 2015 às 10:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chuvisco e 0,2mm, para chover isto mais vale estar sol


Isso é um comentário bastante triste. Chuva é chuva e devíamos estar todos bastante gratos por isso. A chuva fraca pode não ser grande coisa, mas no tempo que ela caiu, deu para as terras a absorverem. Não sei o que choveu para esses lados, mas por aqui ainda deu para fazer bastantes poças, as estradas estavam cheias de água e, sinceramente, é motivo de alegria termos sido brindados com isso, uma vez que estamos em plena seca, não vemos água a sério há meses e... ao menos o Norte não nos levou tudo 

Por aqui o sol já vai querendo aparecer, apesar de ainda estar muito cinzento e o vento ainda se manter.
A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Set 2015 às 10:57)

vamm disse:


> Isso é um comentário bastante triste. Chuva é chuva e devíamos estar todos bastante gratos por isso. A chuva fraca pode não ser grande coisa, mas no tempo que ela caiu, deu para as terras a absorverem. Não sei o que choveu para esses lados, mas por aqui ainda deu para fazer bastantes poças, as estradas estavam cheias de água e, sinceramente, é motivo de alegria termos sido brindados com isso, uma vez que estamos em plena seca, não vemos água a sério há meses e... ao menos o Norte não nos levou tudo
> 
> Por aqui o sol já vai querendo aparecer, apesar de ainda estar muito cinzento e o vento ainda se manter.
> A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


Evento acabado e 0,75 acumulados  o sol começa a aparecer
venham de lá os 30 e tal graus para fim-de-semana, nisso é que somo fortes, sempre a mesma coisa....


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2015 às 11:07)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Evento acabado e 0,75 acumulados  o sol começa a aparecer
> venham de lá os 30 e tal graus para fim-de-semana, nisso é que somo fortes, sempre a mesma coisa....


0.7mm é de facto muito pouco, e a partir de amanhã AA se calhar até ao fim do mês


----------



## vamm (16 Set 2015 às 11:19)

Voltou a chover, entre moderado e fraco.

Edit (11:23): Já chove bem e tocada a vento.


A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2015 às 12:04)

5 minutos de chuva fraca... e voltou o sol.


----------



## vamm (16 Set 2015 às 12:29)

Agreste disse:


> 5 minutos de chuva fraca... e voltou o sol.


Por aqui há 1 hora que não pára e tem estado a chover bem.

A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## sielwolf (16 Set 2015 às 12:37)

Continua a chover torrencialmente em Monchique.


----------



## actioman (16 Set 2015 às 12:42)

Por aqui o dia de ontem foi marcado pelo paulatino aumento da nebulosidade e da velocidade do vento, mas com os chuviscos apenas a aparecerem já perto da meia noite. Sendo que a minha estação registou 4,6mm no dia de hoje e quase tudo entre as 10 e as 11h. A EMA do IPMA aqui da cidade tem um acumulado total no presente dia de 8,2mm, praticamente o dobro. Olhando para o radar é perceptível que a parte mais a Norte da cidade apanhou mais precipitação que as zonas mais a sul, onde está a minha estação, dai a diferença.

Neste momento céu encoberto com algum vento predominante de SW e uma temperatura de 21,2ºC.

O baixo Alentejo ainda vai receber mais alguma chuvinha ainda durante a tarde, olhando ao que ainda lá vem.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2015 às 12:47)

Segundo o radar o baixo Alentejo e Algarve deverão receber alguma chuva, esperemos que sim!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Set 2015 às 13:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Segundo o radar o baixo Alentejo e Algarve deverão receber alguma chuva, esperemos que sim!


chuvisco....


----------



## vamm (16 Set 2015 às 13:14)

O Baixo Alentejo é muito grande. Por aqui é chuvinha da boa desde as 11h15.
(Só para que conste, essa "poça de água" está a escorrer para o esgoto à esquerda)


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2015 às 13:34)

Vai chovendo por aqui, de forma fraca. 0,4mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e 0mm em Carvoeiro. 
Talvez acumule um pouquinho mais, mas não sei se passará de 1mm .
Mas pronto, este evento também não era para contar muito aqui para baixo...
Venha de lá Outubro...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Set 2015 às 13:49)

E vai chuviscando... começou por volta das 09:00 e parou por volta das 12:00... Agora recomeçou! Apesar de ser chuvisco, já deu para abrir o guarda-chuva! Mas acabei por fechá-lo para sentir a chuva a cair-me em cima!!! E deu para molhar bem!!!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Set 2015 às 14:02)

Já é melhor que nada!!!  
O problema é que o AA vai permanecer por mais uns tempos e chuva a sério só devemos ter lá mais para Outubro....


----------



## vamm (16 Set 2015 às 14:06)

Por aqui já parou. Ainda choveu um bom bocado


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Set 2015 às 14:12)

vamm disse:


> O Baixo Alentejo é muito grande. Por aqui é chuvinha da boa desde as 11h15.
> (Só para que conste, essa "poça de água" está a escorrer para o esgoto à esquerda)


Boa foto, essa chuva já faz poças por esses campos do Alentejo


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2015 às 14:15)

Por aqui finalmente chove como deve ser. 
Não deve durar muito... mas agora já molha bem.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Set 2015 às 15:59)

Precipitação acumulada na rede MeteoAlentejo:
Serpa - 4,3mm
Herd. Bemposta - 3,0mm
Amareleja - 10,9mm
Mértola - 0,3mm
(Beja e Moura sem pluviómetro a funcionar)


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2015 às 16:53)

Segundo os dados do IPMA, hoje (entre as 09h00 e as 15h00) registaram-se *20,5 mm* de precipitação em Beja.


----------



## MikeCT (16 Set 2015 às 19:20)

Em Faro (cidade) tenho 1,0 mm...parece-me que fecha o mês de Setembro em termos de chuva...


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 20:54)

sielwolf disse:


> chuva torrencial em Monchique



Consegues obter valores de acumulados? Onde é que viste essa chuva?



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chuvisco e 0,2mm, para chover isto mais vale estar sol



Acumulados muito escassos no sueste alentejano, com efeito, mas é melhor que nada e alivia um pouco da sequência de dias quentes e secos.



vamm disse:


> Por aqui há 1 hora que não pára e tem estado a chover bem.
> 
> A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).



Zambujeira e Odemira indicam bastante chuva pelo sudoeste.



sielwolf disse:


> Continua a chover torrencialmente em Monchique.



Como é que obtiveste esta informação?

Acumulados até hoje às 18 horas nesta mensagem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2015 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e nem cheguei a 1 mm. Também choveu o que os modelos tinham previsto, estranho era chover mais.


----------



## sielwolf (16 Set 2015 às 22:52)

StormRic disse:


> Consegues obter valores de acumulados? Onde é que viste essa chuva?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estava em Monchique. Trabalho lá. Infelizmente a estação meteorológica não está a funcionar na escola eb 2,3 de Monchique. Choveu de forma contínua até às 14h mais ou menos. E houve periodos de chuva intensa.


----------



## vamm (17 Set 2015 às 09:09)

Bom dia 

Uma manhã com bastante orvalho, até pinga dos telhados como se fosse chuva. Céu limpo, sol e uma manhã fresquinha.
Ao passar por algumas zonas fiquei com a sensação de que tinha visto alguma geada nas partes mais baixas e que ficam à sombra  mas deve ter sido só impressão minha.


----------



## Thomar (17 Set 2015 às 16:20)

vamm disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Uma manhã com bastante orvalho, até pinga dos telhados como se fosse chuva. Céu limpo, sol e uma manhã fresquinha.
> Ao passar por algumas zonas fiquei com a sensação de que tinha visto alguma geada nas partes mais baixas e que ficam à sombra  mas deve ter sido só impressão minha.


Boas tardes. 
Geada não deve ter sido, não havia frio suficiente para isso, deves ter visto como dizias bastante orvalho, só que a distância deve ter-te iludido. 
Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, a mínima foi bem fresquinha *+10ºC*!
Ás 7h45m ainda estavam +10ºC e havia zonas com muito nevoeiro e outras a céu descoberto.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 00:38)

sielwolf disse:


> Estava em Monchique. Trabalho lá. Infelizmente a estação meteorológica não está a funcionar na escola eb 2,3 de Monchique. Choveu de forma contínua até às 14h mais ou menos. E houve periodos de chuva intensa.



 vale a informação, à falta de uma estação. Esta precipitação da frente que passou intensificava-se bem com a orografia, assim à vista, pelos acumulados no chão, consegues ter uma ideia de quantos milímetros terão caído? Comparando com as estações da costa, Aljezur teve 8 mm, um pouco mais acima Odemira e Zambujeira chegaram aos 20 mm. Eu diria que poderá ter caído pelo menos esse valor em Monchique, 20 mm.
Monchique ou a Fóia eram estações fundamentais do Algarve.


----------



## sielwolf (18 Set 2015 às 01:17)

Eu diria que choveu bem acima de 20 mm, talvez uns 30 a 40 mm, mas posso estar enganado. Foi bastante água, disso tenho a certeza. Vou tentar que a estação meteorológica da escola de Monchique volte a funcionar em pleno durante este ano letivo. Saudações à comunidade Meteopt


----------



## vamm (18 Set 2015 às 10:56)

Thomar disse:


> Geada não deve ter sido, não havia frio suficiente para isso, deves ter visto como dizias bastante orvalho, só que a distância deve ter-te iludido.


É bem provável, se calhar pelo ângulo em que estava 

Ontem estava uma noite bem fria, com o vento pior ainda e hoje foi uma manhã semelhante à de ontem: com a frescura típica de Outono, bastante orvalho e céu limpinho. Quando vinha para o trabalho, deu para ver o nevoeiro só na zona do Mira, de resto, sol e céu limpo a manterem-se.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2015 às 23:40)

Um dia quente... amanhã e domingo ainda há gente na praia.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Set 2015 às 13:21)

Boas

A estação de Apra acumulou 15mm no dia de 16. Não sei se o pluviómetro se encontra a trabalhar bem nem se de facto choveu bem na zona. Certo é que nos restantes dias está a 0.
Alguém da zona que possa confirmar??


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 17:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas
> 
> A estação de Apra acumulou 15mm no dia de 16. Não sei se o pluviómetro se encontra a trabalhar bem nem se de facto choveu bem na zona. Certo é que nos restantes dias está a 0.
> Alguém da zona que possa confirmar??



Parece-me bem enquadrado pelos valores registados em todo o Algarve, tiveram mais incidência no litoral oeste e zonas elevadas.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Set 2015 às 18:55)

StormRic disse:


> Parece-me bem enquadrado pelos valores registados em todo o Algarve, tiveram mais incidência no litoral oeste e zonas elevadas.


Sendo assim foi uma boa rega


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2015 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. Regressou o calor embora sem noites tropicais, por enquanto.

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC
actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## MikeCT (19 Set 2015 às 22:19)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas
> 
> A estação de Apra acumulou 15mm no dia de 16. Não sei se o pluviómetro se encontra a trabalhar bem nem se de facto choveu bem na zona. Certo é que nos restantes dias está a 0.
> Alguém da zona que possa confirmar??



 Em Faro acumulou 1,0mm mas a estação que tenho no Corotelo acumulou 11 mm. Obviamente hoje já foi dia de regar...30º C registados


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2015 às 22:50)

Portalegre: 25,0ºC com vento moderado de NE. Sensação térmica bem quente.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2015 às 03:32)

Ainda 23,8ºC com 20 km/h de NE, vento constante moderado, que estabiliza a temperatura. 34% HR.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Set 2015 às 12:28)

Dados actuais:
Serpa - 31,1ºC
Herd. Bemposta - 30,3ºC
Beja - 29,8ºC
Amareleja - 28,3ºC
Mértola - 29,7ºC

Quando é que isto tem fim???


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Set 2015 às 16:21)

Serpa: 33,2ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Set 2015 às 16:57)

Umas fotos de mais uma ida "relâmpago" até Sagres, calor e o céu cm aspecto de querer ameaçar , de resto nada de mais relevante, ficam umas imagens para ilustrar o cenário,


----------



## trovoadas (20 Set 2015 às 20:09)

29,2º de máxima em Apra. Continua tudo a pedir chuva...pelas fotos que vou vendo está tudo que parece um deserto! Mais um Verão memorável! Não estive muito por Portugal mas as vezes que estive desde Março foi sempre com muito calor! A ver se acaba na próxima semana...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2015 às 22:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. Foi a 1ª noite tropical deste mês.

Máxima: 26.5ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC
actual: 22.4ºC


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2015 às 10:53)

Bom dia! 
Escamas de peixe por todo o lado  e uma manhã mais quente.






Ontem fui dar uma volta à Barragem do Monte da Rocha (Panóias, Ourique) e tenho a dizer-vos que fiquei chocada de vê-la tão em baixo 
Em Agosto já estava a 37.9%.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (21 Set 2015 às 11:11)

As nossas barragens estão urgentemente a precisar de água... Na minha zona, a barragem do Enxoé (Pias) também tem descido uma coisa parva...


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2015 às 11:54)

Roxo setembro 2005 - 15,4%
Monte da Rocha setembro 2005 - 24,4%
Enxoé setembro 2005 - 45%
Odeleite setembro 2005 - 24,9%

Roxo agosto 2015 - 35,3%
Monte da Rocha agosto 2015 - 37,9%
Enxoé agosto 2015 - 96,8%
Odeleite agosto 2015 - 52,4%

Odeleite era em 2005 o maior reservatório de água do Algarve e a água ali armazenada servia para abastecer toda a região através da estação elevatória reversível em Quarteira que enviava água para o Barlavento. Em 2009 entrou em exploração a barragem de Odelouca que é substancialmente maior e beneficiou logo do ano chuvoso 2009-2010 para ficar no armazenamento máximo. Não fora isso e acredito que os valores de Odeleite hoje seriam muito próximos dos de 2005.


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2015 às 14:12)

Agreste disse:


> Roxo setembro 2005 - 15,4%
> Monte da Rocha setembro 2005 - 24,4%
> Enxoé setembro 2005 - 45%
> Odeleite setembro 2005 - 24,9%
> ...



A do Enxoé estava a 96,8% em Agosto? 
A do Monte da Rocha este ano passou a abastecer as populações vizinhas, o que a fez descer um pouco, mas foi dito às populações que o caudal do canal iria abrandar e só iria até à Torre Vã, o que é mentira. Todo o verão e até agora o canal tem seguido em carga máxima e tem ido fornecer para bem mais longe do que era suposto. É super estranho ver a barragem tão baixa, até porque eu já a vi a descarregar para dentro daquele poço


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Set 2015 às 15:05)

Temperaturas actuais:
Serpa - 33,6ºC
Herd. Bemposta - 33ºC
Beja - 30,6ºC
Amareleja - 32,3ºC
Mértola - 32.7ºC


----------



## Thomar (21 Set 2015 às 15:37)

Por Ponte de Sôr a temperatura actual é de +31,5ºC!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2015 às 18:42)

Boa Tarde
nuvens altas e 27,4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2015 às 19:56)

24,8ºC, vento moderado de NW


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 20:38)

vamm disse:


> Escamas de peixe por todo o lado





vamm disse:


> Em Agosto já estava a 37.9%





vamm disse:


> É super estranho ver a barragem tão baixa, até porque eu já a vi a descarregar para dentro daquele poço



 boas fotos!

(uma galeria no Flickr excelente, repito)


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2015 às 21:18)

22,8ºC, boa brisa de NW


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 22:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde nuvens altas e 27,4ºC





joralentejano disse:


> 24,8ºC, vento moderado de NW





joralentejano disse:


> 22,8ºC, boa brisa de NW



 bem vindo ao fórum!

Em que estação ou dispositivo são obtidas essas temperaturas? O local de observação é mesmo Arronches? Boa localização, numa zona sensivelmente a meio entre Portalegre e Elvas, a cerca de 10 Km da albufeira da barragem do Caia.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2015 às 22:10)

StormRic disse:


> bem vindo ao fórum!
> 
> Em que estação ou dispositivo são obtidas essas temperaturas? O local de observação é mesmo Arronches? Boa localização, numa zona sensivelmente a meio entre Portalegre e Elvas, a cerca de 10 Km da albufeira da barragem do Caia.


 Obrigado é tipo um pequeno relógio que tem termómetro, os dados podem não estar totalmente corretos mas por agora dá para desenrascar...é mesmo, é uma zona no meio de uns climas um bocado diferentes


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 22:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado é tipo um pequeno relógio que tem termómetro, os dados podem não estar totalmente corretos mas por agora dá para desenrascar...é mesmo, é uma zona no meio de uns climas um bocado diferentes



Está no exterior em que tipo de situação, varanda, terreno, não apanha sol directo?


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2015 às 22:16)

StormRic disse:


> Está no exterior em que tipo de situação, varanda, terreno, não apanha sol directo?


Não, está na janela, e nunca está ao sol


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 22:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Não, está na janela, e nunca está ao sol



É um andar ou piso térreo? Para que indique minimamente a temperatura exterior a janela deve estar fechada. Costumas comparar com as temperaturas nas estações mais próximas (Portalegre, Elvas)?


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2015 às 22:24)

StormRic disse:


> É um andar ou piso térreo? Para que indique minimamente a temperatura exterior a janela deve estar fechada. Costumas comparar com as temperaturas nas estações mais próximas (Portalegre, Elvas)?


está no 1º andar, está fechada sim.. sim costumo, está quase sempre entre os valores dessas estações
----
sigo com 20,8ºC, brisa constante de NW a máxima de ter rondando os 29/30ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2015 às 22:29)

vamm disse:


> A do Enxoé estava a 96,8% em Agosto?
> A do Monte da Rocha este ano passou a abastecer as populações vizinhas, o que a fez descer um pouco, mas foi dito às populações que o caudal do canal iria abrandar e só iria até à Torre Vã, o que é mentira. Todo o verão e até agora o canal tem seguido em carga máxima e tem ido fornecer para bem mais longe do que era suposto. É super estranho ver a barragem tão baixa, até porque eu já a vi a descarregar para dentro daquele poço



Vamm, a barragem do Enxoé, está mesmo com uma cota de 96.8, podes consultar aqui: http://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3&salbufeirasimbolo=26M/01A

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde. O dia foi quente e mais uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC
actual: 21.5ºC


----------



## vamm (21 Set 2015 às 23:13)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos!
> 
> (uma galeria no Flickr excelente, repito)


Obrigada. Está super desatualizada, mas pronto, hei-de tratar disso um dia. 

Está uma noite digna de verão, sim senhores


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2015 às 06:39)

Boas...
12,4°C,está  bem mais fresco que ontem, e o vento de NW sopra com alguma intensidade e faz com que a sensação seja mais fria alguma maresia e algum nevoeiro


----------



## vamm (22 Set 2015 às 09:25)

Bom dia 

Hoje está uma manhã relativamente fresca! Houve algum nevoeiro, que depressa levantou e sopra algum vento, entre moderado e fraco, que é tãããão gelado!


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Set 2015 às 09:36)

Bom dia.

Antes das 7h, em Portalegre estava o tempo limpo e fresquinho, mas às 8h já havia nevoeiro (mais ou menos intenso) em vários locais e uma sensação térmica bem desagradável. O termómetro do carro marcava uns singelos 12ºC, mas creio que a sensação térmica era bem inferior. Nota-se que o Equinócio está ao virar da esquina


----------



## vamm (22 Set 2015 às 12:46)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Antes das 7h, em Portalegre estava o tempo limpo e fresquinho, mas às 8h já havia nevoeiro (mais ou menos intenso) em vários locais e uma sensação térmica bem desagradável. O termómetro do carro marcava uns singelos 12ºC, mas creio que a sensação térmica era bem inferior. Nota-se que o Equinócio está ao virar da esquina


Bastante, até porque ontem esteve uma noite super agradável como houve raras este verão e acordar com um ar gelado, apesar do nevoeiro já ter levantado, é quase como se tivesse ido para outro mundo durante a noite


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2015 às 13:40)

Boa tarde 
Inicio de tarde agradável com céu limpo e um ventinho fresquinho


----------



## actioman (22 Set 2015 às 15:06)

Por cá também amanheceu frescote. A mínima da noite foi de 13°C pelas 5h. E via-se bem os bancos de nevoeiro em redor da cidade.

Neste momento céu azul com 26ºC e algum vento fresco do quadrante W/WNW.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2015 às 18:20)

23,6ºC, vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes de WNW


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2015 às 19:32)

e continua a descer, 21,4ºC, de resto continua tudo igual.
O GFS prevê 18,1mm para aqui este fim de semana, veremos se continua assim e não a corte toda.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2015 às 20:02)

Boas,
Ultimo dia de verão , por aqui reporto um dia agradável a máxima andou entre os 22 e os 23ºc, céu limpo quase todo o dia, excepto até meio da manhã com alguma neblina, que até molhou o carro.
Venha de lá o outono


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2015 às 22:27)

Boas,
16,4ºC, o vento enfraqueceu, está bem fresquinho lá fora...a máxima deve ter rondado os 25/26ºC, mas ainda não é desta que nos livramos do calor...a seca e o calor este ano não dão tréguas


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2015 às 22:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Ultimo dia de verão , por aqui reporto um dia agradável a máxima andou entre os 22 e os 23ºc, céu limpo quase todo o dia, excepto até meio da manhã com alguma neblina, que até molhou o carro.
> Venha de lá o outono



Infelizmente é o ultimo dia de Verão apenas no calendário. 

O calor vai continuar mais uns dias pelo menos...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2015 às 23:15)

MSantos disse:


> Infelizmente é o ultimo dia de Verão apenas no calendário.
> 
> O calor vai continuar mais uns dias pelo menos...


infelizmente, já lá vão 5 meses de calor e sem chuva e ainda não chega


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2015 às 23:55)

realmente não se vê a 1 semana de distância qualquer cenário de precipitações relevantes para o Algarve. O aspeto das trovoadas de sexta e sábado é cada vez pior. 

Teremos de continuar a aguardar.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 00:39)

sigo com 13,9ºC, tudo calmo


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Set 2015 às 10:19)

MSantos disse:


> Infelizmente é o ultimo dia de Verão apenas no calendário.
> 
> O calor vai continuar mais uns dias pelo menos...


sim, o calor vai continuar, vamos lá ver se não entra por Outubro dentro


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 10:27)

Bom dia 
Sigo com 18,9°C céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 14:03)

Boas...
26,6ºC e vento de lesteera só o que faltava vir


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 17:56)

28,6ºC céu limpo, nada se mexe.
Máx: 29,1ºC
á 1 semana atrás mais parecia que já estávamos em Novembro.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 19:51)

25,8ºC + 4ºC que ontem á mesma hora, vento nulo.
Por muito monótono que o tempo seja, gosto muito de publicar aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 21:25)

*22,8ºC *nada se mexe


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2015 às 22:22)

joralentejano disse:


> 25,8ºC + 4ºC que ontem á mesma hora, vento nulo.
> Por muito monótono que o tempo seja, gosto muito de publicar aqui.




Garanto-te que vais gostar ainda mais de postar quando estiveres na eminência ou durante um evento daqueles!


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 22:35)

MSantos disse:


> Garanto-te que vais gostar ainda mais de postar quando estiveres na eminência ou durante um evento daqueles!


quando criei conta tinha esperanças que a instabilidade que estava prevista para este fim de semana trouxesse algo de interessante para postar aqui 
---------------
*22,5ºC *já corre uma pequena brisa de NW... noite bastante agradável


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2015 às 23:57)

Último post que escrevo por hoje...
*21,6°C *
E já agora, a barragem do caia em agosto estava a 54%, sempre pensei que estivesse pior, este mês já deve estar bem abaixo dos 50%, a situação começa a ficar bem complicada


----------



## vamm (24 Set 2015 às 11:37)

Bom dia! 

O dia começou com uma manhã bem fresquinha, alguns cirrus espalhados, bastante orvalho e bancos de nevoeiro em algumas zonas antes de chegar ao Cercal. Agora estão 22ºC aqui pela Ribeira da Azenha e vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## vamm (24 Set 2015 às 13:50)

Agora mesmo.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 18:29)

Boa tarde 
Dia quente com a temperatura a rodar os 30/31°C outono so mesmo no calendário  por agora 29,4°C e vento quase nulo... E uma nuvem de evolução para SE já em dissipação,  deve ser das nuvens que se vêm no satélite na serra de aracena


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Set 2015 às 19:12)

Boas,
Máxima a rondar os 29/30ºc, nunca mais acaba isto, já lá vão 5 meses de verão, Maio, Junho,Julho, Agosto e Setembro e mesmo em Março e Abril grande parte dos dias foram acima dos 20ºc.
Por agora ainda devem estar uns 28ºc


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 19:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Máxima a rondar os 29/30ºc, nunca mais acaba isto, já lá vão 5 meses de verão, Maio, Junho,Julho, Agosto e Setembro e mesmo em Março e Abril grande parte dos dias foram acima dos 20ºc.
> Por agora ainda devem estar uns 28ºc


 é mesmo, e este ano o calor só deve acabar em outubro, esperemos que seja logo ao inicio e de vez...
27,4°C nada se mexe


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2015 às 23:10)

Boas,
*23,2ºC*...já nem a temperatura varia de dia para dia


----------



## vamm (25 Set 2015 às 09:07)

Bom dia 
Ontem pelas 20h já havia algum nevoeiro por Odemira, mais tarde já havia por mais zonas do interior.
Hoje havia mesmo muito nevoeiro por todo o lado, embora aqui na costa já tenha levantado mais, o sol ainda pouco aparece.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 14:49)

Parece que vamos ter festa para Sul! Está a ganhar força e em direcção a Portugal, já com descargas!


----------



## Thomar (25 Set 2015 às 15:20)

Segundo o site blitzortung já há descargas em Barrancos.

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, o vento sopra fraco e o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens altas  e vejo alguns cumulos muito ao longe para oeste (portanto deve ser em Espanha).
Temperatura actual +29ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 15:23)

jotajota disse:


>




Boa célula!    Foi tirada de Pias?


----------



## StormyAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 15:24)

Já está a entrar em Portugal!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 15:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa célula!    Foi tirada de Pias?



Sim, foi! Apesar de eu ainda estar em Lisboa estou a seguir a situação com o pessoal de lá!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 15:28)

Célula a deslocar-se para Oeste  / WSW






Registo de descargas , MeteoMoita:


----------



## Thomar (25 Set 2015 às 15:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula a deslocar-se para Oeste  / WSW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece que com o trajecto actual deverá passar perto Serpa e Beja, no entanto, tenho algumas dúvidas se ela se aguenta até lá. 
Vendo as imagens de satélite no sat24, vê-se bem as massa de ar (percebe-se pelo movimento das nuvens) que atravessam Portugal, vê-se uma massa de ar que se desloca no sentido NO para SE e vê-se que centrado no Sul da península ibérica uma outra massa de ar que se desloca devagar de este para oeste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 15:39)

Vista para Leste de Redondo :





Radar


----------



## StormyAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 15:43)

Thomar disse:


> Parece que com o trajecto actual deverá passar perto Serpa e Beja, no entanto, tenho algumas dúvidas se ela se aguenta até lá.
> Vendo as imagens de satélite no sat24, vê-se bem as massa de ar (percebe-se pelo movimento das nuvens) que atravessam Portugal, vê-se uma massa de ar que se desloca no sentido NO para SE e vê-se que centrado no Sul da península ibérica uma outra massa de ar que se desloca devagar de este para oeste.



Também reparei na massa de ar que vem de Oeste e esta frente que vai ao seu encontro. Estou curioso no que isto vai dar...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 15:48)

A célula não está a conseguir avançar mais para oeste.....


----------



## joaosantos (25 Set 2015 às 15:54)

Vista de pIAS


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Set 2015 às 16:04)

jotajota disse:


> Também reparei na massa de ar que vem de Oeste e esta frente que vai em sentido contrário. Estou curioso no que isto vai dar...



Sinal de bom cisalhamento nos niveis altos da atmosfera, creio eu. Esta convergência de massas de ar humida e mais seca deve ajudar claramente a que haja um rebentamento de células.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 16:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sinal de bom cisalhamento nos niveis altos da atmosfera, creio eu. Esta convergência de massas de ar humida e mais seca deve ajudar claramente a que haja um rebentamento de células.



Isso era um sonho, células a nascer em pleno baixo-alentejo!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 16:19)




----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2015 às 16:26)

Boa tarde
Estou em Portalegre e o céu está estranho, parece estar uma nuvem a evoluir por cima da cidade mas nao deve passar disso...está calor mas há uma brisa de SW que ajuda a aliviar um pouco
EDIT: vento de SW a aumentar, sabe mesmo bem o fresquinho


----------



## StormyAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 16:31)

Parece ser uma célula com alguma dimensão...








PS: continua em crescimento mas estagnou na direcção.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 16:43)

Amareleja está a levar com a célula 





Estação :http://www.wunderground.com/persona...AMA2#history/tdata/s20150925/e20150925/mdaily

Valente queda de temperatura e o vento aumentou de intensidade!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 16:43)

Dirige-se para Amareleja.
Temperatura com queda acentuada:
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJAAMA2


----------



## joaosantos (25 Set 2015 às 16:46)

Neste momento em Pias


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 16:51)

joaosantos disse:


> Neste momento em Pias



Brutal !!   Obrigado pela partilha 
Eco potente sobre Amareleja


----------



## StormyAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 16:53)

Nota-se perfeitamente a linha formada e a célula a alargar para os lados, sem conseguir continuar caminho em direcção a Oeste...


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 16:55)

Gráficos da estação *Amereleja:*





Neste momento *4,6mm* acumulados


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Set 2015 às 16:56)

O AEMET acertou em cheio na previsão.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Set 2015 às 16:58)

Aspeto do céu agora mesmo (Moura). Estou "demasiado perto" da célula...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Set 2015 às 17:01)

Precipitação já superior a 6mm 
http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/dados-meteorologicos/amareleja


----------



## Thomar (25 Set 2015 às 17:04)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Dirige-se para Amareleja.
> Temperatura com queda acentuada:
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJAAMA2


Queda de mais de 10ºC em 30 minutos! 
E a chover bem:
_Precip Accum: 7.87 mm 
_
EDIT:
Temperatura actual +17,7ºC às 16H estavam +30,5ºC

Rajada de Vento 54 km/h


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Set 2015 às 17:08)




----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Set 2015 às 17:12)

E já se ouve!!! 
Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Set 2015 às 17:15)

Este sistema está brutal. Grande tempestade made in alentejo


----------



## Thomar (25 Set 2015 às 17:17)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> E já se ouve!!!
> Vento a aumentar de intensidade.


Que venha a festa!
Mas é pena que as células fiquem ali estacionárias junto à fronteira.
Entretanto na Amareleja, na estação do meteoalentejo, a temperatura desceu até aos +17ºC e já vai com um acumulado de 14.22mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Set 2015 às 17:30)

Quem me dera estar na Amareleja! o acumulado já vai nos 15,2mm, temperatura de 16,4ºc


----------



## Thomar (25 Set 2015 às 17:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Quem me dera estar na Amareleja! o acumulado já vai nos 15,2mm, temperatura de 16,4ºc


Impressionante foi a descida de temperatura que foi até aos +16,3ºC a apenas 0,5ºC de bater a mínima do dia!
E claro os 15mm de chuva dão muito jeito.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Set 2015 às 17:34)

Está aqui à porta...!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Set 2015 às 17:34)

Pelo radar a zona de Moura vai ter festa!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Set 2015 às 17:55)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Está aqui à porta...!


A célula já perdeu toda a atividade eléctrica e já está enfraquecida...
É impressionante como mal passa a fronteira perde logo toda a atividade, porém aguentou-se bem


----------



## vamm (25 Set 2015 às 18:05)

Era possível ser essas meninas a partir da Vila Nova de Milfontes


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Aproveitem se puderem. No ano passado em Setembro calhou estar no Algarve num dia destes. Quando vi as torres a Nordeste já passava da hora do almoço, e fiz-me à estrada. Depois de passar a ponte da Foupana começou a festa, com chuva torrencial como poucas vezes vi na vida e trovoada rija. A célula continuou até ao Pereiro e para norte até quase Mértola. Depois já perto de Ficalho nova célula bem rija, e foi assim até à Amareleja. Via-se que em El Granado, Tharsis, Rosal de la Frontera, serra de Aracena e de Aroche, havia também festa rija. Foi uma excelente tarde de caça à tempestade.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 18:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Dirige-se para Amareleja.
> Temperatura com queda acentuada:
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBEJAAMA2





MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Precipitação já superior a 6mm
> http://www.meteoalentejo.com/index.php/dados-meteorologicos/amareleja



 única estação a registar o evento de forma completa! Se não fosse ela ficávamos sem saber quanto tinha chovido e a evolução em detalhe.

A IPMA de Amareleja embora esteja operacional não tem o registo pluviométrico a funcionar.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Set 2015 às 18:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> A célula já perdeu toda a atividade eléctrica e já está enfraquecida...
> É impressionante como mal passa a fronteira perde logo toda a atividade, porém aguentou-se bem



É verdade! A chuva nem chegou a atingir o solo... apenas umas vigorosas _virgas_ para encher a vista! Esfumou-se tudo em menos de dez minutos. O sol já é rei de novo!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2015 às 18:16)

Uma nova célula se formou entre Reguengos de Monsaraz e a Amieira; prossegue para noroeste em direcção a Monte do Trigo e a São Manços (area semi-montanhosa, favorável à instabilidade).


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 18:22)

Duas novas células, a sudoeste e a norte de Reguengos.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 18:33)

Enquanto as outras duas decaiem rapidamente, uma terceira torre forma-se ainda mais depressa a noroeste de Reguengos:






Há actividade eléctrica neste aglomerado:


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2015 às 18:42)

Deduzo pelas imagens do SAT24 que, por volta das 18h15, a frente de ar mais fria em altitude cruzou a área onde ocorre convecção no interior do alentejo; este ar frio veio alimentar e gerar novas células convectivas mais a oeste (Vendinha, São Manços) ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2015 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> única estação a registar o evento de forma completa!



Exatamente!  Notável a descida da temperatura, comparando com as estações das redondezas 






Às 16:18h estava com  *30,5ºC* e às 17:26h desceu aos *16,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 18:50)

Continuou a chover fraco na Amareleja, da célula em dissipação, o acumulado já chegou aos *16,0 mm.* Interessante como a temperatura recuperou dos *16,3ºC* desde as 17h30 mas já não consegue atingir sequer os 20ºC.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 18:55)

A terceira torre do aglomerado de Reguengos já está a decair sem ter conseguido aproximar-se de Évora. Outra nova na Amieira, mais a sueste. O grupo de células parece ter perdido velocidade no movimento de conjunto para Oeste ou ONO.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 19:03)

Novo impulso a ver se ainda chega à capital de distrito antes do sol se pôr:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Set 2015 às 19:09)

Pequeno "Cogumelo atómico"  há 10 minutos (direção NE)


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2015 às 19:12)

Devido ao intenso calor, a maior parte da precipitação não chega ao solo...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2015 às 19:22)

Por volta das 18:10h via-se isto:





 desculpem a qualidade da imagem mas só consigo tirar com o telemovel 
25,1ºC  neste momento
Obrigado pela a ajuda @Gerofil


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2015 às 19:33)

As últimas células, a sueste de Évora agora:






A última descarga eléctrica foi às 18:45 em S.Manços.


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2015 às 23:37)

encontrei fotos da trovoada de hoje em Barrancos no facebook:
















o face está na imagem


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 00:31)

*20,6ºC*,vento fraco de WNW


----------



## joaosantos (26 Set 2015 às 02:41)

Feito esta tarde na Barragem do Enxoé (Pias)


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 13:27)

Boa tarde
29,4°C, vento fraco e muitos cumulonimbus a crescerem por detrás da serra.


----------



## vamm (26 Set 2015 às 13:30)

joaosantos disse:


> Feito esta tarde na Barragem do Enxoé (Pias)



Muito bom!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (26 Set 2015 às 14:08)

Se as coisas começarem a evoluir, esta tarde pode ser uma repetição de ontem! Ou melhor! Já há formações no mesmo local de ontem!


----------



## joaosantos (26 Set 2015 às 14:40)

Fotografada em Setembro de 2014 em Pias, esperemos que se repita brevemente


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Set 2015 às 14:46)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão, céu bem escuro na serra de São Mamede.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Set 2015 às 14:54)

Algum desenvolvimento já visível, por enquanto ainda só em Espanha! Vamos ver como evolui...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 14:55)

céu bem escuro para os lado da serra de S. Mamede


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 15:21)

Ás 14:30h era este o cenário:
NE:
:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SE: 




SSW:


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 15:24)

Agora:





estão *30,8ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2015 às 15:56)

Daqui não se vê nada, já que só tenho vista a SW. :P 29,2ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 16:15)

Parece estar a crescer algo a N de Elvas


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 16:27)

está estacionaria mas continua a evoluir, vento a aumentar e já se ouvem


----------



## frederico (26 Set 2015 às 16:36)

A serra de Aracena, que vai acima dos 1000 metros de altitude, continua a ser um belo viveiro de nuvens e células na transição para o Outono e no final da Primavera, é uma pena que o mesmo já não aconteça em Monchique e no Caldeirão com a  mesma regularidade que aparentemente houve no passado.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 16:55)

joralentejano disse:


> está estacionaria mas continua a evoluir, vento a aumentar e já se ouvem



Santo Aleixo:





Elvas:





Monchique:


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 17:01)

joaosantos disse:


> Feito esta tarde na Barragem do Enxoé (Pias)



 muito bom! Vê-se alguma convergência e o ar mais seco a infiltrar-se e a dissipar os cumulus mais avançados. Cordas de chuva à distância e um arco-íris!



joralentejano disse:


> Ás 14:30h era este o cenário





joralentejano disse:


> Agora:



 excelente seguimento! Boas fotos!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 17:04)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom! Vê-se alguma convergência e o ar mais seco a infiltrar-se e a dissipar os cumulus mais avançados. Cordas de chuva à distância e um arco-íris!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado 
a célula que está a sul daqui não avança nem para um lado nem para outro,vai ficar ali até se dissipar


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2015 às 17:12)

encontrei esta foto no face, Barrancos (foto posta no facebook há 1h atrás):






fonte facebook (que está na imagem)


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 17:22)

DEA no Alvito, 12 minutos atrás (17:10:18).


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 17:29)

A célula de Estremoz, Borba, Vila Viçosa é a que tem mais actividade eléctrica nesta altura; Santo Aleixo também.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 17:35)

joralentejano disse:


> a célula que está a sul daqui não avança nem para um lado nem para outro,vai ficar ali até se dissipar



Tens visão para SSW? A célula de Borba desenvolveu-se bem? No satélite parece-me que já tem uma bigorna.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Set 2015 às 17:45)

Tudo ao lado, como sempre, estive na portagem por volta das 16h e ainda caíram umas pingas.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 17:49)

Tenho vista para todas as direções praticamente 





vê-se muito mal, mas lá mesmo ao fundo há algo


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 17:53)

Santo Aleixo apanhou com duas "bombas", esta é uma delas:


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 17:56)

Pelo radar nasceu uma célula na zona da Esperança, mas não consigo ver nenhuma bigorna, a célula de Elvas já morreu.
*28,5ºC *agora


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 17:58)

Nova célula no triângulo Redondo/Alandroal/Terena. Célula a decair em aproximação a Estremoz.

E há uma célula em Esperança, ENE de Arronches:


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 18:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelo radar nasceu uma célula na zona da Esperança, mas não consigo ver nenhuma bigorna



Apanha-a, está quase a formar bigorna:


----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Set 2015 às 18:06)

Trovoada, chuva e vento fortes no concelho  de Estremoz e ao mesmo tempo um incêndio deflagrou na serra de ossa.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Set 2015 às 18:11)




----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Incêndio na serra d'Ossa.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 18:16)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Trovoada, chuva e vento fortes no concelho  de Estremoz e ao mesmo tempo um incêndio deflagrou na serra de ossa.



O grupo de células de Estremoz está em dissipação, mas pode reactivar-se.

Activa está esta célula a deslocar-se rapidamente para Norte/NNO aproximando-se de Évora:


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 18:16)

Bigorna não consegui ver, mas consegui apanhar isto:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lindoonão sei se conseguiu chegar ao solo


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 18:17)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Incêndio na serra d'Ossa.



Vê-se o fumo a ser conduzido para a base da célula. Esperemos que chegue lá alguma precipitação.

Foto muito boa, até se vê alguma chuva em primeiro plano.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2015 às 18:18)

Tive relatos de Marvão que houve chuva muito intensa durante o curso dessas células.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 18:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Bigorna não consegui ver, mas consegui apanhar isto:



 espectacular, parece um _downburst_, tiraste mais fotos em sequência?

Qual é o minuto exacto desta foto?


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2015 às 18:23)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular, parece um _downburst_, tiraste mais fotos em sequência?
> 
> Qual é o minuto exacto desta foto?



@StormRic é apenas chuva


----------



## PapoilaVerde (26 Set 2015 às 18:25)

Não esperava este tempo hoje. Não tinha lido nada sobre isto. Tenho ideia de ter visto previsão de trovoada para segunda.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 18:26)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular, parece um _downburst_, tiraste mais fotos em sequência?
> 
> Qual é o minuto exacto desta foto?


18:15h
Agora está assim:





já se consegue ver a bigorna... acho que nunca tinha visto uma coisa destas


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Set 2015 às 18:28)

Meus amigos chove torrencialmente em Esperança


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Set 2015 às 18:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Bigorna não consegui ver, mas consegui apanhar isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É mesmo só chuva, mas muito intensa e localizada. Só a um km da Esperança é que começou a chover


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 18:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Meus amigos chove torrencialmente em Esperança


continua a ver-se a chuva daqui, que boas noticias


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 18:32)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Meus amigos chove torrencialmente em Esperança



 já tínhamos suspeitas disso! 

Entretanto céu a ficar interessante na webcam de Serpa - MeteoAlentejo:


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 18:34)

Miguel96 disse:


> @StormRic é apenas chuva



Precisamente!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 18:40)

depois de tantos meses com tempo monótono, há alguma animação por aqui 
27,3ºC e vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 18:48)

Chuva já às portas de Évora:


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 19:45)

StormRic disse:


> Chuva já às portas de Évora:


não deve ter chegado á cidade...


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 19:53)

joralentejano disse:


> não deve ter chegado á cidade...



Também me parece, ficou mesmo só à porta. Toda a actividade a imobilizar-se e a desvanecer-se rapidamente nesta altura.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 19:58)

StormRic disse:


> Também me parece, ficou mesmo só à porta. Toda a actividade a imobilizar-se e a desvanecer-se rapidamente nest altura.


é normal mas se se tivesse aguentado mais um pouco talvez tinha atingindo a cidade...

Por aqui já está quase tudo limpo, em menos de 1 hora desfez-se tudo
25,6ºC e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 20:21)

joralentejano disse:


> é normal mas se se tivesse aguentado mais um pouco talvez tinha atingindo a cidade...
> 
> Por aqui já está quase tudo limpo, em menos de 1 hora desfez-se tudo
> 25,6ºC e vento fraco



Continuamos à espera de trovoadas nocturnas. Que saudades do ano passado aqui por Carcavelos.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 20:29)

StormRic disse:


> Continuamos à espera de trovoadas nocturnas. Que saudades do ano passado aqui por Carcavelos.


Off toppic: No ano passado por esta altura já tinha chovido tanto...este ano chega tarde mas pode ser que seja bom sinal


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2015 às 22:57)

*22,4ºC *e vento fraco de WNW noite agradável


----------



## ecobcg (26 Set 2015 às 23:16)

Boas.
O IPMA apenas marca uma DEA a norte de Monchique esta tarde, mas acompanhei a célula que ali se desenvolveu, posicionado um pouco a Norte de Silves e ainda ouvi vários trovões significativos. Não consegui foi ver os relâmpagos, pois deviam estar a ocorrer do outro lado da cortina de chuva.
Perdeu força de forma mais ou menos rápida, mas onde passou deve ter deixado uns bons aguaceiros.
Deu para tirar o pó da máquina! Lol!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2015 às 23:18)

Tarde com aguaceiros e trovoada dispersa desde Estremoz até Terena (Alandroal). Incêndio no bordo leste da Serra d`Ossa.


----------



## Thomar (27 Set 2015 às 11:37)

Bom dia! 
Ontem à tarde tive de ir a Elvas e apanhei um aguaceiro com muito vento e uma descida de temperatura muito acentuada na localidade de Barbacena ás 17H.
Não tenho fotos porque eu estava a conduzir e tinha pressa, mas posso-vos dizer que o vento soprava moderado com rajadas na zona onde chovia e a descida de temperatura foi muito grande, a 1Km de Barbacena não chovia e o carro registava +31ºC, dentro da localidade o vento já soprava com intensidade e temperatura já estava nos +28ºC, à saída de Barbacena choveu com alguma intensidade e 4 a 5km depois a temperatura registada era de apenas +15ºC!!! 
À chegada a Elvas (17H15m, são apenas 17Km que separam as duas localidades) a temperatura era de uns agradáveis +29ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 12:44)

Serpa já nos 31ºC a esta hora


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 12:48)

Bom dia 
28,8°C e vento fraco,  há novamente nuvens em desenvolvimento na serra.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 13:52)

*30,4ºC* vento nulo, está abafado  e o céu continua a escurecer


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2015 às 14:17)

Na próxima hora aguaceiros e trovoada vão afetar o Alentejo e o extremo norte do Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 14:18)

Pensei que hoje não ia haver nada de especial mas...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 14:18)

Neste momento já não há sol, acho que a célula se está a expandir para o lado da vila


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2015 às 14:22)

Por aqui já esteve encoberto devido ao nascimento dessa célula, com uma intensificação do vento, mas está a clarear de novo, a célula está a Sul. Boa sorte para Arronches e arredores!
29,5ºC. Mínima de 15,6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 14:25)

está assim




parece ir para sul contornando a serra


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 14:29)

Serpa já nos 32,5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 14:38)

vai passar de raspão


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 14:59)

Pingas grossas e o vento intensificou-se de repente mas não deve passar disso
EDIT: vento cada vez mais forte, a direção é incerta


----------



## vamm (27 Set 2015 às 15:00)

StormRic disse:


> Monchique:



Ontem pelas 14h25 era possível ver imensas nuvens para S/SO de Panóias.
(em frente é Panóias, Ourique)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 15:01)




----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 15:06)

29,3ºC desceu de repente


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2015 às 15:11)

Quem me dera morar em Barrancos 3 dias consecutivos de trovoada. 

Nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este de Barrancos


----------



## PapoilaVerde (27 Set 2015 às 15:14)

Será de esperar alguma atividade elétrica, hoje, para a zona de Estremoz?


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 15:16)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Será de esperar alguma atividade elétrica, hoje, para a zona de Estremoz?


está a crescer uma célula a sul de estremoz


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2015 às 15:17)

Por volta das 13h30 assisti a um fénomeno raro a um dust devil vi perfeitamente um " funil", ao ponto de voar algumas estruturas metálicas, infelizmente não tinha o telemóvel "á mão" para fotografar


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2015 às 15:18)

Outra tempestade perto de Barrancos.






Ontem em Barrancos
















Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/Barrancos-a-minha-terra-233395626811818/timeline/
Barrancos - a minha terra


----------



## PapoilaVerde (27 Set 2015 às 15:19)

Ontem a intempérie chegou mais tarde , pelas 18h. Normalmente as trovoadas são mais ao fim da tarde. A ver vamos se assistimos a fenómenos destes pelo interior. O calor lá fora aperta, de manhã esteve céu limpo, mas já começaram a aparecer nuvens.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 15:24)

temperatura já em recuperação *28,9ºC*, desceu até aos 27,6ºC
ás 15:20h estava assim:




quase igual como ontem e no mesmo sitio 
continua a pingar


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2015 às 15:28)

Aqui como sempre as células todas ao lado com 28.5ºc, há fogo de certeza ouço os bombeiros e os aviões a passarem por aqui, para além do fumo


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2015 às 15:31)

Imagem satélite às 13:05h de hoje





Neste momento, desenvolvimento de nuvens no interior do país e muito nevoeiro na costa oeste até Cascais


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 15:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui como sempre as células todas ao lado com 28.5ºc, há fogo de certeza ouço os bombeiros e os aviões a passarem por aqui, para além do fumo


aqui também é assim não passa de pingas


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2015 às 15:36)

Pedi ao nosso amigo de Barrancos- a minha terra uma foto de como está o tempo agora. Aproveitei e avisei que vinha uma tempestade a caminho.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2015 às 15:36)

É um incêndio na Urra, bem já podia chover também.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 15:43)

todas as células que se formaram já estão a enfraquecer


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2015 às 15:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> É um incêndio na Urra, bem já podia chover também.


Já podia chover sim, mas não era a mesma coisa


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2015 às 15:45)

joralentejano disse:


> aqui também é assim não passa de pingas


Aqui nem umas pingas...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 15:51)

Nós aqui perto da fronteira estamos habituados a vê-las formar lá longe em Espanha e nada a vir para cá...
Ontem, eu e mais dois amigos que também estão aqui no fórum, decidimos ir ter ao encontro delas, então lá fomos nós até Espanha! Se a viagem tivesse sido filmada debaixo de chuva e disséssemos que era na América, acho que iam acreditar! Mas iam achar estranho ver sobreiros e azinheiras na América!  

Fica aqui uma das fotos de como acabou a tarde, já em Portugal, Safara.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2015 às 15:52)

Já chove em Barrancos






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/Barrancos-a-minha-terra-233395626811818/timeline/
Barrancos - a minha terra


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 16:00)

já se esfumou tudo, já há sol, o resto do dia já está apresentado por aqui..*.30,1ºC *e vento fraco...
Aguardemos por amanhã e terça
cortina de chuva a SSW daqui:


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2015 às 16:22)

Não sei se já tinham colocado aqui , mas deixo uma foto tirada ontem desde Olivença, Badajoz em direção a Elvas  ( Célula por cima do Guadiana )






Fonte: MeteoBadajoz


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 16:47)

Para SSE é isto, deve ser das células a sul de Barrancos


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2015 às 17:12)

jotajota disse:


> Fica aqui uma das fotos de como acabou a tarde, já em Portugal, Safara.



 espectáculo! Venham mais!

Hoje o movimento das células é para SSE.


----------



## actioman (27 Set 2015 às 17:26)

Só ecos falsos! Por aqui nem uma pinga e olhando ao radar já dava pra ter molhado alguma coisa...






Por cá céu parcialmente nublado e a temperatura está nos 30,6ºC


----------



## StormyAlentejo (27 Set 2015 às 17:39)




----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2015 às 18:19)

jotajota disse:


>



 espectacular! Tem que ser visto em _full screen_, está cheio de detalhes.


Enquanto hoje a actividade no Alentejo fronteiriço parece diminuir, surgiu uma célula sobre o Torrão:






Está há hora e meia naquela zona.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2015 às 18:41)

Olá, esta tarde fiz a viagem Estremoz - Montemor o Novo e regressei... nada de especial em todo o Alentejo Central.

Agora, observa-se uma banda de precipitação (bem visível) numa célula a sueste de estremoz. Mas como está tanto calor, fico com dúvidas se a precipitação chega ao solo. Mas claramente menos instabilidade do que ontem à tarde (o ar frio em altitude deverá ter regredido e hoje já não potencializa o desenvolvimento de cumulonimbus como ontem à tarde).


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2015 às 19:41)

Final da tarde com duas células principais às 19h17 (fotografias tiradas a partir de Estremoz às 19h17):

A sueste de Estremoz (Terena, onde já ontem precipitou...)





A sudoeste de Estremoz (região envolvente a Évora):


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 21:41)

Boa Noite 
Sigo com 25,2ºC e vento quase nulo.
Tirando aquela célula que passou de raspão e deixou vento forte e umas pingas e que fez descer a temperatura 3ºC em 5 minutos, nada mais interessante aconteceu.
Poente de hoje:
19h




19:15h


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2015 às 21:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de autêntico verão.

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC
actual: 22.2ºC

3ª feira, poderá cair alguns aguaceiros, mas será que chegam até ao litoral algarvio.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 22:38)

24,4ºC vento fraco, céu limpíssimo, mesmo bom para o eclipse.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2015 às 23:33)

23,9°C vento fraco de leste, com a luz da super lua consigo ver nuvens a SSE


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 07:46)

Bom dia. 

Céu limpo, nada de orvalho e muitooo vento


----------



## André Antas (28 Set 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Há bastante tempo que acompanho este forum e tenho aprendido bastante, com todos os intervenientes. Chegou o momento de me tornar um user ativo e contribuir da melhor forma possível, com fotos e descrições de situações meteorológicas do concelho de Arraiolos. Espera-se hoje um dia "ativo" pela minha região...que seja uma estreia em grande! Por enquanto, vislumbram-se algumas "torres" para leste, mas tudo muito sereno ainda...


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2015 às 08:57)

Bom dia

Por Arronches, a manhã está amena (aprox. 20º/21ºC), quase sem vento, mas com este aspecto no céu
Para lados de Espanha E/SE 





Em Portugal SW/S










Pelo aspecto do radar, já há algum movimento na atmosfera, mas infelizmente mais na zona de Mérida. 
Algum membro pela zona de Estremoz (@Gerofil) poderá confirmar se chove ou não??


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2015 às 09:00)

Por Estremoz (08h30)... Nota-se já bandas de precipitação a sul.


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 10:13)

Bem, aqui na Costa está sol, um calor infernal a esta hora da manhã (21ºC), super abafado, e vento nulo.
A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes).


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2015 às 11:05)

já houve várias descargas no Alentejo:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2015 às 11:30)

DEA valente.


----------



## Thomar (28 Set 2015 às 11:33)

Chove em Redondo, célula algo potente, céu muito escuro, dá para acompanhar aqui: http://meteoredondo.com/


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2015 às 11:41)

Redondo vai com 5.30mm
edit: Redondo só com 16ºC

a Serra d' Ossa está a fazer belo efeito nas células


----------



## Thomar (28 Set 2015 às 11:46)

Q


jonas_87 disse:


> DEA valente.


Que belo valor! 

Entretanto ficam aqui as últimas descargas registadas pela rede blitzortung retiradas do site meteotomar:


Hora UTC                        Localidade                                   Concelho                                    Distrito                    Latitude                  Longitude    
28-09-2015 10:37:21      Santa Maria                                  Estremoz                                    Évora                     38.783                   -7.675        
28-09-2015 10:29:11      Salvador                                       Serpa                                          Beja                       37.927                   -7.487         
28-09-2015 10:26:56      Campo                                          Reguengos de Monsaraz           Évora                     38.294                   -7.435
28-09-2015 10:13:07      Nossa Senhora da Conceição      Alandroal                                    Évora                     38.660                   -7.470 
28-09-2015 10:05:42      Mina do Bugalho                          Alandroal                                     Évora                     38.716                   -7.353 
28-09-2015 10:02:03      Campo                                          Reguengos de Monsaraz           Évora                      38.313                  -7.440 
28-09-2015 10:01:07      Pardais                                         Vila Viçosa                                  Évora                      38.739                   -7.421 
28-09-2015 10:01:07      Pardais                                          Vila Viçosa                                 Évora                      38.732                   -7.414


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2015 às 12:06)

André Antas disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Há bastante tempo que acompanho este forum e tenho aprendido bastante, com todos os intervenientes. Chegou o momento de me tornar um user ativo e contribuir da melhor forma possível, com fotos e descrições de situações meteorológicas do concelho de Arraiolos. Espera-se hoje um dia "ativo" pela minha região...que seja uma estreia em grande! Por enquanto, vislumbram-se algumas "torres" para leste, mas tudo muito sereno ainda...



Ficamos à espera de fotos do dia de hoje 
E parece me que pelo radar já anda qualquer coisa fraca ainda em Arraiolos


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2015 às 12:19)

ESTREMOZ: 21,6 ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de leste

Vista para sueste ao meio - dia, a partir de Estremoz (esteve assim toda a manhã):


----------



## André Antas (28 Set 2015 às 12:33)

david 6 disse:


> Ficamos à espera de fotos do dia de hoje
> E parece me que pelo radar já anda qualquer coisa fraca ainda em Arraiolos


Só a partir das 17h, conseguirei reportar a partir de Arraiolos (trabalho em Évora e num local, que o único acesso exterior, é uma pequena janela)...de momento e infelizmente só posso acompanhar através do radar! Mas começa a ficar muito interessante por aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 12:38)

Estou em Portalegre,  só a partir das 18:30/19h é que reporto de Arronches.... Vento moderado a forte de leste e grandes células a crescerem a sul...espero que la mais para a tarde haja animação por esta zona


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Set 2015 às 13:15)

Hoje parece que o Alentejo vai estar em altas!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2015 às 13:38)

Progressão da instabilidade...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2015 às 13:41)

Não estou em Portalegre mas lá observam se rajadas na ordem dos 60 km/h já há algum tempo.


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 13:42)

Aqui ao Litoral já está a ficar encoberto. Era possível ver algumas torres há coisas de 2h, mas agora aqui está a ficar muito cinzento e vem mesmo de terra.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2015 às 13:55)

Aproximadamente o local e a direcção das fotos





O tempo tem estado variável, tão depressa fica limpo a oeste e a norte e muito carregado a este e sul, como começam a surgir nuvens de evolução mesmo sobre Arronches. Temperatura próxima dos 27ºC e vento, por vezes, intenso.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 14:01)

Começa a ficar coberto por nuvens altas em Portalegre neste momento... Nao sei se passará disto...


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 14:02)

Célula em cima de Castro Verde





Estação  mais próxima marca *19,3ºC* em Ourique estão 26ºC

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## André Antas (28 Set 2015 às 14:06)

Por Évora vai pingando com vento moderado de leste...grosso da precipitação a noroeste da cidade, mas vão-se formando novas células! Tempo instável, que saudades...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2015 às 14:10)

A célula que está ali a SW de Ourique, vista aqui de Lagoa:


----------



## trepkos (28 Set 2015 às 14:12)

Por aqui já chove consideravelmente, vento aumenta de intensidade mas nada de trovoada.


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 14:15)

Está a ganhar um aspecto medonho!
A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes)


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 14:15)

ecobcg disse:


> A célula que está ali a SW de Ourique, vista aqui de Lagoa:



Brutal o desenvolvimento dessa célula!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Set 2015 às 14:16)

Por aqui deve estar a chover bem!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 14:22)

Célula com bastante atividade elétrica  






Descargas captada pelo MeteoMoita


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2015 às 14:26)

vamm disse:


> Está a ganhar um aspecto medonho!
> A reportar a partir da Ribeira da Azenha (Vila Nova de Milfontes)



@vamm creio que vai em "rota de colisão"


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Set 2015 às 14:34)

A melhor célula deste ano.


----------



## trepkos (28 Set 2015 às 14:37)

Por aqui ja troveja.


----------



## trepkos (28 Set 2015 às 14:37)

Por aqui ja troveja.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 14:43)

Satélite neste momento





Descargas detectadas pelo IPMA


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 14:44)

Ouvem-se roncos de vez em quando e já deu para ver alguma chuva daqui. Mas ainda não chegou cá, o sol é que já se foi e o vento aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Set 2015 às 14:47)

A célula duplicou o núcleo.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2015 às 14:51)

O flanco Este parece estar já com muito menos força.
Uma nova torre convectiva em, força agora no flanco W, precisamente na zona de Odemira.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Set 2015 às 14:53)

Desculpem o alarmismo, pelas fotos do @ecobcg poderá ter tornado ou granizo no flanco W?


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2015 às 14:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Desculpem o alarmismo, pelas fotos do @ecobcg poderá ter tornado ou granizo no flanco W?



Pelas fotos, é impossível depreenderes isso (a parte do tornado). Granizo poderá ter.

Até porque do tempo que tirei a foto e a coloquei aqui, já aquela torre perdeu força e outras estão a crescer noutro local. Há por ali muita instabilidade, mas parece-me que ainda longe de poder dar algo mais extremo (tornados mais precisamente)...


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2015 às 14:59)

Adoro ver estas paisagens do Alentejo, a erva toda seca, coisa que eu aqui nem em Julho vejo. Obrigado pelas fotos a todos


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Set 2015 às 15:00)

A célula está em fase dissipação. Mas gostava de saber o que se formou naquele flanco W


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Set 2015 às 15:04)

1337 disse:


> Adoro ver estas paisagens do Alentejo, a erva toda seca, coisa que eu aqui nem em Julho vejo. Obrigado pelas fotos a todos



Este tipo de paisagens faz um contraste brutal! O amarelo com as nuvens negras! Esta foto foi tirada no sábado: https://500px.com/photo/123151441/road-alentejo-by-josé-ramos


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2015 às 15:35)

que monstro


----------



## Thomar (28 Set 2015 às 15:41)

david 6 disse:


> que monstro


Essa célula tem-se aguentado bem!
Aqui por Ponte de Sôr a temperatura ronda os +30ºC, o céu apresenta-se agora com maior nebulosidade alta, o vento vai soprando fraco com períodos de maior intensidade, soprando ora de Sul ora de Este, torres dessas aqui nem vê-las.


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 16:03)

Continua activa, ouvem-se muitos roncos e pelo que soube chove torrencialmente em Odemira. Ela tem-se aguentado por aquela zona e aqui passou mesmo ao lado. À pouco era possível ver as cordas de água ao longe.


----------



## aoc36 (28 Set 2015 às 16:08)

Tempo a norte de Albufeira. Infelizmente não consegui subir ao telhado onde conseguia mais ângulo de visão.


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 16:09)

1337 disse:


> Adoro ver estas paisagens do Alentejo, a erva toda seca, coisa que eu aqui nem em Julho vejo. Obrigado pelas fotos a todos


Eu adoro é ver a erva verde isso sim...


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2015 às 16:12)

André Antas disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Há bastante tempo que acompanho este forum e tenho aprendido bastante, com todos os intervenientes. Chegou o momento de me tornar um user ativo e contribuir da melhor forma possível, com fotos e descrições de situações meteorológicas do concelho de Arraiolos. Espera-se hoje um dia "ativo" pela minha região...que seja uma estreia em grande! Por enquanto, vislumbram-se algumas "torres" para leste, mas tudo muito sereno ainda...



Bem-vindo!


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 16:12)

Agora mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2015 às 16:18)

manelmeteo disse:


> Eu adoro é ver a erva verde isso sim...



O Alentejo não é o Minho  para ter erva verde todo o ano..e sim, as paisagens do Alentejo com cores amareladas nas planícies a perder de vista são uma das imagens de marca da região nos mêses mais secos..


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 16:22)

Snifa disse:


> O Alentejo não é o Minho  para ter erva verde todo o ano..e sim, as paisagens do Alentejo com cores amareladas nas planícies a perder de vista são uma das imagens de marca da região nos mêses mais secos..


Eu não gosto de erva seca e amarela gosto é do verde a cor da natureza!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Set 2015 às 16:28)

Eu gostava era de ter relatos de pessoal que está a presenciar esta célula de mais perto...


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 16:36)

Eu gostava era de ter chuva aqui na Vidigueira mas tou a ver que não...


----------



## André Antas (28 Set 2015 às 17:38)

Tudo calmo por Arraiolos, vento fraco de sueste...alguma atividade, apenas a sudoeste da vila


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 17:52)

Quando saí da Ribeira da Azenha havia uma torre na direcção de Setúbal, dava bem para ver, até mesmo quando comecei a subir a Serra do Cercal. Quando ia em direcção ao Cercal ainda vi um rabinho do arco-iris 
Cá para estes lados, está mesmo muito escuro na direcção de Alvalade, mais ou menos, aqui por Relíquias está 50/50.
Nota-se bem que o céu está carregado, há cordas de água, escurões enormes  era bom era que caísse uma boa águinha.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Set 2015 às 17:53)

0mm em todas as estações da rede Meteo Alentejo


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 17:57)

Fotos que uma amiga minha tirou em Odemira e publicou há 2h:


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Set 2015 às 17:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 0mm em todas as estações da rede Meteo Alentejo


Para variar...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Hoje Estremoz teve 0,0 mm de precipitação... a manhã prometia mas a precipitação não chegou cá.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2015 às 20:11)

manelmeteo disse:


> Para variar...



Ainda há 2 ou 3 dias atrás, a estação da Amareleja, por exemplo, teve 15mm ou algo parecido...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 20:15)

por volta das 18:30h viam-se células bem potentes por detrás da Serra de S. Mamede... infelizmente não pude fotografar...
agora 22,8ºC e vento nulo


----------



## joaosantos (28 Set 2015 às 20:56)

Fotografado no sábado junto a Safara


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 21:07)

joaosantos disse:


> Fotografado no sábado junto a Safara


Que maravilha de foto!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 21:12)

Já pinga




*21,8ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 21:30)

O radar está muito estranho, parece estar a quer formar-se alguma coisa, mas ainda não passou do azul, o céu fico nublado de repente e de vez em quando caem uns pingos


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 21:43)

Por aqui o céu está bem carregado, consegue-se ver graças à luz da lua e de vezem quando cai uma pinga mais grada.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 21:49)

vamm disse:


> Por aqui o céu está bem carregado, consegue-se ver graças à luz da lua e de vezem quando cai uma pinga mais grada.


tal e qual como aqui...vento nulo e a temperatura não desce, que noite estranha


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 21:50)

joaosantos disse:


> Fotografado no sábado junto a Safara



É tua? Manda para aqui e quem sabe se não dão destaque (lê o aviso de _copyright_):

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/lib/apsubmit2015.html

É de astronomia mas não seria a primeira vez que publicam fotos de meteorologia* 

*Exemplos:

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap141123.html

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap140415.html


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 21:52)

joralentejano disse:


> tal e qual como aqui...vento nulo e a temperatura não desce, que noite estranha


Estranha é favor! 
É a melhor noite de "verão" deste ano, na minha opinião: vento nulo, calor e o tempo super abafado.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 21:57)

vamm disse:


> Estranha é favor!
> É a melhor noite de "verão" deste ano, na minha opinião: vento nulo, calor e o tempo super abafado.


noites de verão onde costumam haver trovoadas secas...a temperatura subiu 0,2ºC  com a luz da lua parece haver cumulonimbus para SE


----------



## joaosantos (28 Set 2015 às 22:05)

Orion disse:


> É tua? Manda para aqui e quem sabe se não dão destaque (lê o aviso de _copyright_):
> 
> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/lib/apsubmit2015.html
> 
> ...


Obrigado Orion! Vou mandar


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Set 2015 às 22:06)

Será que chega cá alguma coisa?
Para variar deve ir para Barrancos...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 22:10)

as células tão depressa evoluem com se desfazem... o mais estranho é que a temperatura está a subir...*22,4ºC... *e a humidade nas estações aqui á volta está a descer


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 22:14)

joralentejano disse:


> as células tão depressa evoluem com se desfazem... o mais estranho é que a temperatura está a subir...*22,4ºC... *e a humidade nas estações aqui á volta está a descer


O problema destas células é que são extremamente lentas...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 22:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> O problema destas células é que são extremamente lentas...


tá muito estranho isto


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 22:21)

joralentejano disse:


> tá muito estranho isto


Também acho...
Estas células desfazem-se logo porque o seu deslocamento é muito lento. Não percebo porque é que isto acontece


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 22:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Também acho...
> Estas células desfazem-se logo porque o seu deslocamento é muito lento. Não percebo porque é que isto acontece


Algo surgiu perto de Olivenza... Barrancos parece ter festa





*22,5ºC*


----------



## André Antas (28 Set 2015 às 22:57)

Por Arraiolos igual, noite quente, céu cada vez mais coberto, vento nulo...GFS prevê uma madrugada animada no litoral sul, mas de momento parece mais concentrada no interior!Que seja brindado com uma boa surpresa...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 22:58)

Não sei se foi só impressão, mas pareceu ter visto um relâmpago... células a crescer a sul daqui
EDIT: mais meia dúzia de pingas por aqui


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 23:05)

André Antas disse:


> GFS prevê uma madrugada animada no litoral sul, mas de momento parece mais concentrada no interior!


À pouco começou a aparecer algo ao largo de Sines.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 23:09)

vamm disse:


> À pouco começou a aparecer algo ao largo de Sines.


Infelizmente vai em direcção ao mar


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 23:10)

o movimento das células é confuso, tão depressa parece vir de sul como de SSE,


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 23:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Infelizmente vai em direcção ao mar


e já está a enfraquecer


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 23:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Não sei se foi só impressão, mas pareceu ter visto um relâmpago... células a crescer a sul daqui
> EDIT: mais meia dúzia de pingas por aqui


Há descargas registadas mas a uns bons quilómetros a sul daí


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 23:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há descargas registadas mas a uns bons quilómetros a sul daí


pode ter sido só impressão, estou a ver que ainda não é desta que mato as saudades dos relâmpagos


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 23:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há descargas registadas mas a uns bons quilómetros a sul daí


Isso não quer dizer nada, acredita.
Não há muito tempo, houve uma boa trovoada em Évora (toda essa região), fui eu ao café à noite, cá em baixo, no litoral, a 136km de Évora, e vi uns grandes clarões que até pensei que fosse perto! Quando fui ver o radar, eram em Évora. De noite parece-me que a luz dos relâmpagos viaja para BEM longe


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 23:20)

A célula não quer atravessar a fronteira


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 23:20)

vamm disse:


> Isso não quer dizer nada, acredita.
> Não há muito tempo, houve uma boa trovoada em Évora (toda essa região), fui eu ao café à noite, cá em baixo, no litoral, a 136km de Évora, e vi uns grandes clarões que até pensei que fosse perto! Quando fui ver o radar, eram em Évora. De noite parece-me que a luz dos relâmpagos viaja para BEM longe


Pois é! lembro-me também que conseguia ver clarões daqui de lisboa e vinham de células do interior 
Mas estas células são muito fracas, é por isso que achei estranho


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 23:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas estas células são muito fracas, é por isso que achei estranho


É provável que sejam daquela célula de Espanha.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 23:27)

vamm disse:


> É provável que sejam daquela célula de Espanha.


pode ser, mas agora já nem ponto vermelho tem...


----------



## vamm (28 Set 2015 às 23:38)

Agora já arrefeceu um pouco, já corre uma pequena brisa e já dá para ver mais ou menos o que anda pelo céu 
Isto foi o máximo que consegui captar sem tripé  tudo desfocado!







Spoiler: Mais fotos desfocadas!


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 23:44)

joaosantos disse:


> Obrigado Orion! Vou mandar



Sendo assim, muda a foto publicada anteriormente, introduzindo o teu nome (à semelhança da foto enviada). Por uma questão de coerência. Depois avisa se a foto for selecionada


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 23:47)

Assim que as células se aproximam da fronteira, enfraquecem logo...
21,1°C e vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 23:52)

Há células a sul do algarve que até são interessantes, porém também são muito lentas e enfraquecem rapidamente 
Acho que a madrugada vai ser toda a assim...entram células pela fronteira mas depois enfraquecem cada vez que vão se aproximando mais do mar


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Set 2015 às 23:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há células a sul do algarve que até são interessantes, porém também são muito lentas e enfraquecem rapidamente
> Acho que a madrugada vai ser toda a assim...entram células pela fronteira mas depois enfraquecem cada vez que vão se aproximando mais do mar


Nem ao interior alentejano elas chegam quanto mais ao mar.....


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 23:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Nem ao interior alentejano elas chegam quanto mais ao mar.....


É mesmo


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 23:58)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Nem ao interior alentejano elas chegam quanto mais ao mar.....


Quanto mais perto da fronteira mais fracas elas ficam mas nunca se sabe se passa alguma


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2015 às 23:59)

Já choveu  já deu para molhar o chão


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Set 2015 às 00:26)

Aposto que a noite de amanhã será mais interessante que hoje...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 00:41)

As imagens de satélite e de radar mostram a formação de células no interior do sul da Extremadura (Espanha) e, rodando em sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio (centro de baixas pressões centrado a sudoeste do Cabo de São Vicente), entram sobre o Ato Alentejo, procedentes de sueste e seguindo para noroeste. Possibilidade de aguaceiros nas próximas horas no interior do Alto Alentejo.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 01:31)

Finalmente... chuva moderada na última meia hora  mancha de precipitação procedente de sueste e que segue para noroeste, em direcção de Avis / Ponte de Sôr....

Continua o nascimento de novas células a sueste, pelo que a precipitação deverá continuar por mais uma hora...


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 04:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Poente de hoje:





Dias Miguel disse:


> Para lados de Espanha E/SE





Gerofil disse:


> Vista para sueste ao meio - dia, a partir de Estremoz (esteve assim toda a manhã)





ecobcg disse:


> A célula que está ali a SW de Ourique, vista aqui de Lagoa





vamm disse:


> Está a ganhar um aspecto medonho!





Dias Miguel disse:


> Aproximadamente o local e a direcção das fotos





joaosantos disse:


> Fotografado no sábado junto a Safara



Fabulosa!




vamm disse:


> Isto foi o máximo que consegui captar sem tripé



Belas fotos!  (todas, mesmo as desfocadas pois vê-se perfeitamente como está o céu).
Eu não costumo sentir isto, mas desta vez tenho alguma inveja da actividade, bem merecida, que vai pelo Sul.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 07:58)

As 07:30 quando estava a sair de Arronches começou a chover de repente, se tivesse continuado tinha chovido bem...
Agora continuação de céu muito nublado e a estrada está molhada aqui para os lados de Portalegre


----------



## André Antas (29 Set 2015 às 08:37)

Uma noite que chegou a prometer, mas não cumpriu por Arraiolos...dia amanheceu mais fresco, vento fraco de leste e vista para o núcleo de células mais ativas (sueste da vila)


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 09:15)

Bom dia, vista de Portalegre às 8.05h. Temperatura (termómetro do carro) 18º/19ºC, vento fraco e sem chuva, mas com este céu a este e a sul.






Vista da cidade. Durante a noite houve alguma precipitação. Creio que o @SpiderVV poderá dar valores relativamente ao acumulado.





A caminho do trabalho, com algumas cordas de chuva a reflecitr a luz do Sol 






Em Arronches, as cordas de chuva deram lugar a um tímido arco-íris, enquanto havia um ligeiro aguaceiro.  O tempo continua carregado, mas sem chuva.


----------



## Thomar (29 Set 2015 às 09:37)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia, vista de Portalegre às 8.05h. Temperatura (termómetro do carro) 18º/19ºC, vento fraco e sem chuva, mas com este céu a este e a sul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom dia. 
Belas fotos.
Aqui por Ponte de Sôr o céu também se apresenta com esse aspecto, 
o vento é fraco ou nulo de Este, e que eu desse por ela já ocorrem dois episódios de precipitação, 
um por volta das 8H em que caiu um aguaceiro fraco que durou 3/4 minutos e trouxe um belo cheiro a terra molhada 
e outro de 1 minuto há 10 minutos atrás. 
A temperatura actual é de +18ºC. 
Espero que hoje ainda caia mais qualquer coisinha (uma trovoada era bem-vinda).


----------



## actioman (29 Set 2015 às 09:57)

E já chove qualquer coisa. 

Acumulado neste momento de 2,2mm com uma aguaceiro moderado que cai agora por cá. A temperatura é de 15,7ºC e é simultaneamente a mínima do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 10:25)

Deve estar a chover em arronches... Esta muito escuro para aqueles lados e o radar mostra algo por lá


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 10:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Deve estar a chover em arronches... Esta muito escuro para aqueles lados e o radar mostra algo por lá



Sim, períodos de chuva ligeira há uns 30 minutos.  Já dá para molhar o chão e quem não traz guarda-chuva


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 10:44)

Por aqui está mesmo muitooo vento, calor como ontem e vêem-se nuvens para o N.


----------



## jodecape (29 Set 2015 às 11:07)

Bom a dia todos ,hoje por volta das 7 da manhã desde Pias -  Serpa ainda foi possível captar este raio, pela hora e localização a descarga foi junto a Reguengos de Monsaraz​


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2015 às 11:09)

Reguengos (IPMA) hoje vai com *11.9mm*


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 11:26)

Estremoz: chove de forma contínua, por vezes moderada, desde as 10h00 

EDIT: Parou de chover às 12h00


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 11:57)

Por Portalegre tem estado a chover fraco  tempo fresco


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 13:38)

Acentuada instabilidade no barlavento algarvio... desenvolvimento convectivo a partir das 13h00...


----------



## rozzo (29 Set 2015 às 14:00)

Acumula bem e rapidamente ali na zona de Aljezur, com a célula bem intensa quase estacionária. A estação amadora no Wunderground já soma quase 20mm em cerca de meia hora. _(na imagem aparecem unidades em cm)_


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 14:05)

Muito interessante este conjunto de nuvens com carácter multicelular. Talvez entre pela fronteira com esta intensidade


----------



## Bruno Palma (29 Set 2015 às 14:08)

vista desde Castro Verde da célula no Algarve


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Set 2015 às 14:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito interessante este conjunto de nuvens com carácter multicelular. Talvez entre pela fronteira com esta intensidade


 
O aspeto, visto daqui, é também muito interesante! Um monstro a crescer a olhos vistos!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2015 às 14:18)

Video enviado por Alves Antonio para o facebook do Meteofontes, da chuva, granizo e trovoada ocorrida hoje, às 13h, em Vale da Telha - Aljezur


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 14:18)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O aspeto, visto daqui, é também muito interesante! Um monstro a crescer a olhos vistos!


Com certeza vai enfraquecer quando entrar pela fronteira mas vai tirando fotos para o pessoal ver


----------



## Thomar (29 Set 2015 às 14:33)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr não chove, estão +26,5ºC, vento fraco de leste, mas uns _mammatus_ para alegrar.
Foto das 14h05m vista a oeste de Ponte de Sôr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A qualidade da foto é fraquinha, telemovel antigo, ao vivo é bem mais bonito.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 14:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito interessante este conjunto de nuvens com carácter multicelular. Talvez entre pela fronteira com esta intensidade



Não; está quase estático... bom desenvolvimento vertical mas vai acabar por ficar apenas por lá. Alguma conectividade vinda de leste só a uma latitude de Badajoz ou mais a norte...


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 14:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Não; está quase estático... bom desenvolvimento vertical mas vai acabar por ficar apenas por lá. Alguma conectividade vinda de leste só a uma latitude de Badajoz ou mais a norte...


Era de se esperar...
Acho que o dia já está feito para a metade sul de Portugal


----------



## rozzo (29 Set 2015 às 14:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Era de se esperar...
> Acho que o dia já está feito para a metade sul de Portugal




Convém ter um bocado de calma e sensatez nos comentários... 

Então, quando se está a iniciar a hora de maior actividade convectiva, e já se tem as seguintes imagens de radar e de satélite, como podes afirmar uma coisa dessas?

Claro que não vai calhar a todos, na prática até calha a poucos, pois é sempre alguma "lotaria".
Mas parece-me muito longe de acabado o dia para a metade sul do país...


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2015 às 15:11)

estive por lá no sábado e no domingo... não aconteceu nada.

Hoje apareceu a trovoada. Choveu bem, segundo me dizem.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 15:12)

rozzo disse:


> Convém ter um bocado de calma e sensatez nos comentários...
> 
> Então, quando se está a iniciar a hora de maior actividade convectiva, e já se tem as seguintes imagens de radar e de satélite, como podes afirmar uma coisa dessas?
> 
> ...


Como já disseram, aquelas células em Espanha estão quase estáticas e de certeza que vão enfraquecer como tem vindo a acontecer. Aquelas células do algarve já foram desta para melhor. Não há mais nada...
Não sei se há condições para formar mais células mas pronto estou a ser realista


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Set 2015 às 15:13)

Até porque há descargas no centro-norte do país, mais do que a sul. O que se vê é em Espanha, para variar...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 15:32)

O que chegar a Portugal virá de leste (regiões norte e centro) e de nordeste (região sul)...


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 15:55)

São visíveis bastantes torres no interior e para N já vi uma a desenvolver-se.
Infelizmente estou sem tempo para fotografar.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (29 Set 2015 às 16:27)

Está interessante!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Set 2015 às 16:36)

Aspeto do céu, há cerca de 30 minutos (por volta das 16:10), para SE:


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 16:36)

Actualização: Movimento geral das células de norte para sul no litoral oeste e de nordeste para sudoeste no interior... Célula sobre Vidigueira.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 16:47)

O sol apareceu e está bem quentinho,  mesmo sol de trovoada


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Set 2015 às 16:47)

Gerofil disse:


> ... Célula sobre Vidigueira.



Ei-la! (hora: 16:43)


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2015 às 16:55)

A sul o shear deve ser quase nulo, mal se movem, e a corrente descendente acaba por "sufocar" rapidamente a ascendente. Mas vão se propagando novas nas imediações de outras.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Set 2015 às 16:59)

Vince disse:


> A sul o shear deve ser quase nulo, mal se movem, e a corrente descendente acaba por "sufocar" rapidamente a ascendente. Mas vão se propagando novas nas imediações de outras.



Esta sequência é bem elucidativa do que se está a passar em Moura: o sol brilha, apesar de estarmos mais ou menos rodeado de um céu ameaçador! Ouvem-se trovões de vez em quando, mas o sol lá vai brilhando (e aquecendo bem... demasiado bem até!) E não passa disto!


----------



## Bruno Palma (29 Set 2015 às 17:05)

Célula em Mértola


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Set 2015 às 17:09)

Crescem rapidamente, mas rapidamente "morrem"...


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:19)

É no entanto a frente oeste do maior complexo de células na península neste momento:


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 17:29)

Muito escuro e células enormes a aparecer de NE


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:34)

Em menos de meia hora, actvidade eléctrica das células perto do Pomarão / Alcoutim:


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:47)

Células a proliferar no Alentejo, especialmente agora em torno de Beja:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Set 2015 às 17:54)

Por aqui apenas pingas.....


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:58)

Grande torre perto de Alcoutim:


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2015 às 17:59)

no monte clérigo nem vento fazia, estava uma tarde de calor quando na vila de aljezur se abateu a trovoada e o granizo.


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 18:00)

Tenho uma bomba atômica a SE e mesmo em frente à minha porta de casa!  - vou actualizando
(17:47)









Este


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Set 2015 às 18:05)

Na direção de Beja, agora mesmo! A má qualidade da foto (telemóvel) e a pouca habilidade do fotógrafo() não mostra o verdadeiro aspeto do céu!!!


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 18:09)

(Já baixei um pouco a qualidade da imagem só para não ser tão pesada.)

(18:05)
NE/E






Formação de mammatus? 
Quando tirei a foto ouviu-se um ronco bem profundo.


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2015 às 18:13)

Bonita imagen







Ahora está así


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 18:16)

Algures pela Aldeia dos Fernandes está aparecer alguma coisa, segundo o Rain Alarm


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 18:21)

Raios e trovões a noroeste/norte de Estremoz ... aguaceiros dispersos.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 18:22)

ás 18:00h:




agora célula muito mais expandida para o lado da vila
célula bem grande a norte de Castelo de Vide, começo a conseguir ve-la daqui


----------



## Thomar (29 Set 2015 às 18:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Raios e trovões a noroeste/norte de Estremoz ... aguaceiros dispersos.


Vista de Ponte de Sôr para SE, julgo ser essa célula.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 18:24)

vamm disse:


> Tenho uma bomba atômica a SE e mesmo em frente à minha porta de casa!



 fantástica! Excelentes fotos!


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 18:26)

Hoje vemos sempre o "chão" de todas as nuvens ou é impressão minha? É que todas elas, até as mais pequenas têm a base bastante alta e "plana".


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2015 às 18:33)

Portugal en ebullición ahora mismo


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 18:36)

Célula de estremoz:


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 18:37)

Em direcção a Colos


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2015 às 18:41)

Alguma convecção organizada ainda a nascer no interior. Não estou em Portalegre, mas a ver se aquela linha de células consegue progredir e sobreviver à presença de S. Mamede.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 18:51)

céu a ficar outra vez escuro por detrás de S. Mamede... parece que vem ai chuva torrencial mas depois acaba por não acontecer nada...espero que continue a evoluir


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 18:54)

(18:40) NE/E/SE


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 18:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Alguma convecção organizada ainda a nascer no interior. Não estou em Portalegre, mas a ver se aquela linha de células consegue progredir e sobreviver à presença de S. Mamede.



Em Portalegre, o céu está cada vez mais carregado. Infelizmente não tenho grandes vistas para fotos... Assim que haja novidades irei dizer alguma coisa.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 19:02)

Tudo aqui á volta está a ficar interessante
SW




ESE




ENE




parece estar a crescer de norte para sul


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 19:11)

de repente o céu ficou quase negro do lado ENE


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 19:26)

Que máximo de final de dia! 
Lado Este completamente tapado de nuvens e viam-se os relâmpagos na direcção de Almodôvar.
Lado Oeste completamente limpo e um pôr-do-sol mesmo digno de verão.
(Já mostro tudinho!)


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 19:30)

Em Estremoz, a trovoada contornou a cidade por oeste. Continua a trovejar...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 19:31)

enquanto meto a foto e escrevo vai ficando cada vez mais tapado e negro mesmo... parece que se vai formar aqui um fenonemo extremo... já se ouvem de vez em quando


----------



## GoN_dC (29 Set 2015 às 19:33)

Deixo aqui umas fotos da "bancada" com vista para E/NE


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 19:35)

parece não estar muito escuro, mas está bastante


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2015 às 19:36)

Já avistei vários relâmpagos, o vento ficou forte, mas já vi o radar melhor, veremos...


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Set 2015 às 19:37)

GoN_dC disse:


> Deixo aqui umas fotos da "bancada" com vista para E/NE


Fantástico!!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 19:39)

o vento a aumentar, ainda não vi relampagos mas já se ouvem trovoes


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2015 às 19:41)

Notório aumento do vento na minha estação em Portalegre.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 19:53)

Que belo seguimento aqui pelo sul; uma "barrigada" de registos espetaculares!


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 19:58)

Antes do pôr-do-sol chegaram bastantes nuvens vindas de Este, o vento era de Oeste e aquele "corredor" de nuvens seguiu para Sul.









Como podem ver, o litoral reina nisto de afastar as nuvens  Limpinho!





Depois do pôr-do-sol, no canto direito era de onde eu observava muitos relâmpagos (direcção Almodôvar).


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 19:59)

vamm disse:


> (18:40) NE/E/SE





vamm disse:


> Que máximo de final de dia!
> Lado Este completamente tapado de nuvens e viam-se os relâmpagos na direcção de Almodôvar.
> Lado Oeste completamente limpo e um pôr-do-sol mesmo digno de verão.
> (Já mostro tudinho!)



 até podes pôr as fotos em grande que nós não nos importamos.

Apanhem esta:






É a mais eléctrica de momento! Já está noite!


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 20:03)

StormRic disse:


> até podes pôr as fotos em grande que nós não nos importamos.


Importam sim! Depois isto fica lento demais 
Essa menina está no vermelho há coisa de 1h e pouco, mesmo assim, pelo que vejo no rain alarm, segue para SE.
Almodôvar tem sempre muita tendência para trovoadas, não sei se não será culpa do Cobre e do Zinco


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 20:04)

GoN_dC disse:


> Deixo aqui umas fotos da "bancada" com vista para E/NE



 fabulosas!

É a célula de Alomodôvar:


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2015 às 20:07)

Por aqui prometeu muito, mas foi só fogo de vista, as células já estão a perder força, apenas houve um aguaceiro fraco de manhã que nem 1mm deu, enfim.
Boa sorte ao restantes!


----------



## MikeCT (29 Set 2015 às 20:09)

A nordeste de Faro, pelas 19:15. Relâmpagos visíveis com alguma frequência.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 20:09)

Pessoal do Algarve, passou no sotavento uma das células mais fortes de hoje! Alguém viu? Uma hora atrás:


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 20:11)

MikeCT disse:


> A noroeste de Faro, pelas 19:15.



E a nordeste? A célula que passou entre Cacela e Castro Marim?


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 20:13)

No centro de Portalegre ainda não choveu mas sei que já choveu noutras zonas da cidade. O vento sopra com alguma intensidade, próprio de situações de trovoadas e aguaceiros próximos ou iminentes.


----------



## MikeCT (29 Set 2015 às 20:14)

StormRic disse:


> E a nordeste? A célula que passou entre Cacela e Castro Marim?


 Lá está. É a  nordeste :P, já corrigi no post anterior


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 20:15)

Assim que passaram a fronteira perderam força


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 20:17)

MikeCT disse:


> A nordeste de Faro, pelas 19:15. Relâmpagos visíveis com alguma frequência.



Em bom!  Este tipo de "tempo" só fica compreensível de mostrar a alguém assim, em grande panorama.


----------



## PedroMAR (29 Set 2015 às 20:19)

Já há registo de inundações em Borba


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 20:24)

MikeCT disse:


> Lá está. É a  nordeste :P, já corrigi no post anterior



 excelente! Era esta mesmo! Grande panorama! 

Entretanto a célula de Almodôvar continua com uma dinâmica própria.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 20:25)

finalmente consegui ver relampagos... vento forte e cheira a terra molhada...entre Campo Maior e Arronches é que está a trovoada


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 20:49)

e voltou a crescer tudo a sul daqui... Pelo radar vai ser Elvas a premiada
muitos relâmpagos por aqui... já é melhor que nada


----------



## vamm (29 Set 2015 às 20:51)

joralentejano disse:


> e voltou a crescer tudo a sul daqui... Pelo radar vai ser Elvas a premiada


Por aqui está tudo a morrer, até a célula de Almodôvar que foi para Sul já se está a desfazer.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 20:55)

vamm disse:


> Por aqui está tudo a morrer, até a célula de Almodôvar que foi para Sul já se está a desfazer.


o mais deprimente é que as células assim que passaram a vila reativaram-se


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2015 às 21:07)

StormRic disse:


> E a nordeste? A célula que passou entre Cacela e Castro Marim?



Penso, que os relâmpagos que o Mike CT cita no seu post, não se refere à celula entre Cacela e Castro Marim, mas sim à célula de Almodôvar, já que eu quando cheguei a casa, via relâmpagos a Norte, por detrás do termossifão que está no prédio (ver foto 2).

Ao início da tarde, era este o panorama a norte:


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 21:19)

A luz já foi umas poucas de vezes abaixo e A trovoada está em elvas...se estivesse aqui já nao tinha luz a muito tempo.... Vento moderado e fresquinho... De vez quem quando  avisto relâmpagos
EDIT: já chove ,aguaceiro moderado


----------



## André Antas (29 Set 2015 às 21:53)

Hoje também houve festa por Arraiolos, infelizmente já cheguei no seu final...relatos de precipitação intensa entre as 20 e as 21 horas, com pelo menos um trovão audível!Por agora continua a chover fraco, vento nulo e temperatura de 15,5 'C...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Set 2015 às 22:35)

2mm acumulados em todas as estações da rede. Assim não nos safamos


----------



## actioman (29 Set 2015 às 22:54)

Por Elvas foi em cheio desta vez! 
A minha estação bateu novo record de maior quantidade de precipitação acumulado numa hora: 



> *Maior Quantidade de Chuva Horária 22,6 mm às 21:50 de 29 Setembro 2015*



Até hoje era de 21,6mm em 19/10/2013.

Grandes trovões foram audíveis, luzes foram abaixo e caiu alguma granizo. Infelizmente e por motivos profissionais não pude acompanhar em directo e claro que nada pude ver a não ser os clarões que entravam pelas janelas. 

Tenho um acumulado diário total de precipitação de 27,8mm. Excelente. 

A temperatura actual é de 15,1ºC


----------



## PiasChaser (29 Set 2015 às 22:58)

Olá a todos, deixo aqui um vídeo gravado hoje nos arredores de Serpa por volta das 18h. A célula era moderadamente activa, deu para registar algumas descargas =)


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2015 às 23:02)

Aqui nem 1mm deu, as células ou passavam ao lado ou enfraqueciam assim que chegavam aqui.
Venha outubro.


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2015 às 23:06)

_Chuva forte provoca inundações no Alentejo 
A forte chuvada que caiu ao final da tarde e início da noite de hoje em algumas zonas do Alentejo provocou várias inundações, a maioria em Elvas, no distrito de Portalegre, disseram à agência Lusa fontes dos bombeiros._
http://www.lusa.pt/default.aspx?page=home


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2015 às 23:08)

Está frio na rua, 16,1°C e vento moderado... aqui a chuva tambem nao deve ter chegado a 1mm, foi só vê-las passar ao lado


----------



## actioman (29 Set 2015 às 23:31)

Vince disse:


> _Chuva forte provoca inundações no Alentejo
> A forte chuvada que caiu ao final da tarde e início da noite de hoje em algumas zonas do Alentejo provocou várias inundações, a maioria em Elvas, no distrito de Portalegre, disseram à agência Lusa fontes dos bombeiros._
> http://www.lusa.pt/default.aspx?page=home




Aqui ficam dois registos pertinho de casa:












E mais uma notícia da rádio local:  http://radioelvas.com/index.php?opt...nundacoes-em-elvas&catid=1:regional&Itemid=25

Continua a chuviscar e já cheguei aos 29mm. A temperatura é de 15,4ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 23:46)

actioman disse:


> Por Elvas foi em cheio desta vez!
> A minha estação bateu novo record de maior quantidade de precipitação acumulado numa hora:
> 
> 
> ...



A estação do IPMA de *Elvas* ficou-se por um pouco menos, *15,8mm* distribuídos em dois períodos horários, 3,1 +*12,7 mm*  (das 20h às 22h locais), mas devia estar deslocada em relação à área de intensidade maior. Ainda falta a hora de continuação, provavelmente o total vai ficar mais aproximado.

Edição: a hora seguinte trouxe apenas mais 1,6 mm, totalizando 17,4 mm, o que não corresponde aos efeitos que se vêem nas notícias e relatos, portanto a IPMA não estaria no centro da acção.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 23:50)

PiasChaser disse:


> Olá a todos, deixo aqui um vídeo gravado hoje nos arredores de Serpa por volta das 18h. A célula era moderadamente activa, deu para registar algumas descargas =)



 Fantástico! Bem vindo ao fórum e parabéns pelo registo!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2015 às 00:32)

PiasChaser disse:


> Olá a todos, deixo aqui um vídeo gravado hoje nos arredores de Serpa por volta das 18h. A célula era moderadamente activa, deu para registar algumas descargas =)


Muito bom mesmo!


----------



## PiasChaser (30 Set 2015 às 11:28)

StormRic disse:


> Fantástico! Bem vindo ao fórum e parabéns pelo registo!



Obrigado! Vou tentar colocar aqui mais algumas imagens da célula de ontem. Era bastante fotogénica =)


----------



## André Antas (30 Set 2015 às 12:47)

Começam a aparecer alguns cúmulos, com um razoável desenvolvimento...não se esperam grandes surpresas, mas a acontecerem, hoje tenho todo o tempo para reportá-las


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2015 às 12:54)

Bom dia, Por Portalegre,  o sol está quente mas à sombra está fresquinho, dia agradável... Nuvens em desenvolvimento por detrás da serra...


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2015 às 15:14)

Para ESE
15:00h





Agora:




24,4ºC e vento moderado de WNW como podem ver pela bandeira


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2015 às 16:13)

À pouco começaram a aparecer algumas nuvens grandes e gordas  que têm umas amigas fininhas e que fazem um pequenino arco, não sei se é perceptível.






Do outro lado é só escamas de peixe


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2015 às 16:34)

Apareceram mais e com o telemóvel talvez se perceba.


----------



## Geiras (30 Set 2015 às 16:46)

São Pileus e lenticulares se não estou em erro


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2015 às 17:51)

Bem, tive umas vistas para casa, uma coisa linda!
(16h50) Última vez que olhei para a nuvem que mostrei antes - também me pareceu uma lenticular @Geiras , mas nunca vi uma coisa dessas no Alentejo!









(17:28) Conforme foi crescendo apareceu uma linha e depois a outra. Parecia mesmo uma montanha com as suas nuvens!


----------



## jodecape (30 Set 2015 às 18:03)

Boa tarde a todos.Ontem à tarde em Pias -Serpa


----------



## Thomar (30 Set 2015 às 18:05)

Fotos muito boas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2015 às 18:18)

Que beleza de fotos, na segunda a luz é tão espectacular que parece que os raios se tornam em _peças secundárias_!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Set 2015 às 18:59)

jodecape disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.Ontem à tarde em Pias -Serpa


Wow!! Esplêndido! 
Até faz lembrar o interior dos Estados Unidos


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2015 às 19:08)

vamm disse:


> Apareceram mais e com o telemóvel talvez se perceba.



 lindo! Está cheio de lenticularis / pileus!



vamm disse:


> Bem, tive umas vistas para casa, uma coisa linda!



 fabulosas formações de pileus! Há muito tempo que não vejo disto. Fotos muito boas, é mesmo como dizes, parecem "montanhas com nuvens"!




jodecape disse:


> Ontem à tarde em Pias -Serpa



 fenomenais, parabéns! Uma inspiração!


----------



## vamm (30 Set 2015 às 19:41)

(18:45) Em direcção a Almodôvar - por detrás dessas nuvens baixas, haviam muitos piléus.





(19:05) ficou um pouco escuro, mas do lado contrário à foto de cima era só escamas de peixe


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2015 às 20:32)

*21,8ºC* vento nulo e céu nublado...noite agradável


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Set 2015 às 22:22)

jodecape disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.Ontem à tarde em Pias -Serpa


Fabuloso! Parabéns por estas beldades


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2015 às 22:56)

jodecape disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.Ontem à tarde em Pias -Serpa



Grande cenário... belas fotos!


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2015 às 23:41)

Boa noite a todos
E setembro termina com uma noite fresquinha,19,9°C nuvens altas e brisa de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2015 às 23:59)

jodecape disse:


> Boa tarde a todos.Ontem à tarde em Pias -Serpa



Que registos, do melhor que alguma vez vi no forum.
Muitos parabens, as fotos estão soberbas.


----------



## criz0r (1 Out 2015 às 00:13)

Sem dúvida umas belíssimas fotos  parabéns ao fotógrafo.


----------



## Sulman (25 Fev 2016 às 00:41)

Ao que parece, os modelos teimam em prever a queda de neve durante a madrugada e dia de sábado aqui em Arraiolos, com as cotas a andarem entre os 250 e os 400 metros. Opiniões?


----------



## PTG (31 Out 2018 às 19:46)

Hoje mínima de 6,9C e máxima de 9,9C. Neste momento estão 7,9C. HR oscilou entre os 71% é 76%.


----------

